# Allure Summer Beauty Box OR Sephora Sun Safety Kit



## gypsiemagic (Mar 21, 2013)

anybody have any deets about either of these, I distinctly remember getting both of them at about the same time last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been wondering about these, too.  Been stalking Sephora for a couple of weeks, looking for the Sun Safety Kit.  Of course, I stalk it anyway.

Pursuant to Allure Magazine on their facebook page, I just emailed [email protected], asking when the spring Allure beauty box would be coming out.  I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

I thought these came out around May or so? Edited to add: just did a search and the Allure summer beauty box popped up on MUT threads towards the end of April last year. Maybe that'll help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 21, 2013)

Def excited for both. They are a good value!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 22, 2013)

I looove the Sephora Sun safety set, I hope they have more VitaZing in it.


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 22, 2013)

According to Allure mag, summer box goes on sale April 23rd.

It says it will include TanTowel, Neutrogena, Butter London, Cetaphil, Nexxus and more.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to Allure mag, summer box goes on sale April 23rd.
> 
> It says it will include TanTowel, Neutrogena, Butter London, Cetaphil, Nexxus and more.


Thank you, Ineri218, for letting us know!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to Allure mag, summer box goes on sale April 23rd.
> 
> It says it will include TanTowel, Neutrogena, Butter London, Cetaphil, Nexxus and more.


 SWOON. setting an alarm for 9am April 23rd. 

I have this strange aversion to buying drugstore hair products, because the difference in price from the salon brands never seems like enough, so I LOVE the Allure beauty boxes for letting me try a nice mix of high end and drugstore stuff at a ridiculously cheap rate.


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Mar 23, 2013)

I get the magazine on my ipad and I couldn't find an ad for it anywhere..


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cupcake85bomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I get the magazine on my ipad and I couldn't find an ad for it anywhere..


In my Mag it was page 103 top right corner


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you, Ineri218, for letting us know!


YVW


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, lol i was looking for a full page ad


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 24, 2013)

Does the ad in the magazine have any pics? Anybody care to upload pretty please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does the ad in the magazine have any pics? Anybody care to upload pretty please


Sorry  no pic


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 24, 2013)

dang it! I will have to do some internet trawling to see what I can some up with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang it! I will have to do some internet trawling to see what I can some up with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was thinking about flipping through it in the check out line and snapping a picture...since we know what page it's on and stuff. That's not tacky, right?


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 24, 2013)

No, it is not


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking about flipping through it in the check out line and snapping a picture...since we know what page it's on and stuff. That's not tacky, right?


There is no pic in the magazine


----------



## KayEss (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There is no pic in the magazine


 Ohhh, I see! Hmm. That's weird, the other boxes have always had pictures. I'm guessing something will pop up  on their website as it gets closer.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh, I see! Hmm. That's weird, the other boxes have always had pictures. I'm guessing something will pop up  on their website as it gets closer.


I really loved their winter one but I just have an awful lot of stuff at the moment....


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 29, 2013)

So where do you buy the Allure one?


----------



## motherofall6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Allure access.com


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 30, 2013)

The Sun Safety Kit is amazing. I keep looking for it again too.

I think it comes out in early April.


----------



## Charity1217 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love the Sephora Sun safety kits also. I looked over the weekend hoping they came out early but sadly no.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 3, 2013)

Can't wait for the sephora sun sets!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 3, 2013)

It should be going live a few days after my tax refund arrives!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally flipped through the April Allure Mag...here's a pict of the most nondescript, incognito ad, EVER.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for this ladies!  Alarm is set...I AM SO EXCITED!  Was I the only one who thought there would be a spring one since they did fall and holiday this year?  I'd rather they do fewer boxes but with better stuff.  I think 2 a year is plenty, I'm still going through things I got in the fall (I missed the holiday one, boooo).


----------



## tameloy (Apr 8, 2013)

I hope I get one! I've never gotten one before. I'm always too late!


----------



## MsChrissyG (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you for the reminder!  I loved the Sephora Sun Safety Kit I got last year.  I will definitely repurchase it again!!


----------



## cmello (Apr 8, 2013)

would love to get the sun safety kit!!! if anyone has more info please let me know!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 8, 2013)

II think I missed something.

What date are we "setting the alarm" for?



> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for this ladies!  Alarm is set...I AM SO EXCITED!  Was I the only one who thought there would be a spring one since they did fall and holiday this year?  I'd rather they do fewer boxes but with better stuff.  I think 2 a year is plenty, I'm still going through things I got in the fall (I missed the holiday one, boooo).


 I


----------



## teastrong (Apr 8, 2013)

I've never tried either of these but now I have to have them! Do they sell out quickly?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2013)

> II think I missed something. What date are we "setting the alarm" for? I


 The Allure box on April 23rd. I think we're still waiting on a release date for the Sephora set.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Allure box on April 23rd. I think we're still waiting on a release date for the Sephora set.


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *teastrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've never tried either of these but now I have to have them! Do they sell out quickly?


Not sure about the Sephora kit, but the last fall and spring Allure beauty boxes sold out in a couple of hours.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 10, 2013)

I want this sooo bad but I'm going to be on vacation the day they go on sale. Hmmmmm. What's a girl to do.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want this sooo bad but I'm going to be on vacation the day they go on sale. Hmmmmm. What's a girl to do.


 Get a friend to get it for you!


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Apr 12, 2013)

When does the new issue of allure comes out


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone know when the Sun Safety Kit comes out?!

ETA :  just looked at Sephora's comments on fb &amp; someone just asked that question!

Sephora said : The Sun Safety Kit will be available mid to late May


----------



## nishino (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know when the Sun Safety Kit comes out?!


 It's out!  I saw it on Sephora's website this morning!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 13, 2013)

I just checked sephora's site, and didn't see it anywhere. Which category did you see it under?


----------



## Wida (Apr 13, 2013)

It's not out yet. They did have a picture up this morning, but if you clicked on it, it took you to a page that said it wasn't available. They've since taken the pic down. It looks like it's going to be awesome though!


----------



## Wida (Apr 13, 2013)

I lied....the pic is still there. Search sephora favorites and it's there. Not sure if it's last year's or not though. I missed out last year


----------



## nishino (Apr 13, 2013)

Hmm, yup there's something weird.  This morning it was fine, but now when I click on the item I get the "this item has sold out" error message.  It's in the Sephora Favorites section.  Someone in IT must've made a mistake!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I lied....the pic is still there. Search sephora favorites and it's there. Not sure if it's last year's or not though. I missed out last year


 The pic they have up is last year's kit.

Mid to Late MAY?!

It was early april last year, but I keep seeing new fun "summery" products being released so I hope the later release date means new stuff will make it into the kit.


----------



## nishino (Apr 13, 2013)

if anyone's curious, here's the picture from sephora's site.


----------



## Shayna11 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh wow, I really want the sephora sun kit now.  How much was it last year?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Isn't that last year's? I thought when I looked up reviews that I saw this as last years.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Isn't that last year's? I thought when I looked up reviews that I saw this as last years.


 Yup, last year's.  I'm thinking that they just didn't bother to take the 2012 edition off the site. They have a habit of leaving stuff up even when it's no longer available.  The Sale section is particularly annoying in that sense.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 13, 2013)

That is definitely last year's Sun Safety Kit.  It was $30.  A few other old "Sephora's Favorites" kits popped up today also.  They were all available to purchase, maybe they were cleaning out the warehouse?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Isn't that last year's? I thought when I looked up reviews that I saw this as last years.


 That's last years for sure.


----------



## Wida (Apr 13, 2013)

Hopefully, this year's will be just as good. I'm bummed all over again that I missed it last year. My birthday is mid-May and I waited to buy it until I could get my bday gift with it and it sold out. That won't happen again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nishino (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is definitely last year's Sun Safety Kit.  It was $30.  A few other old "Sephora's Favorites" kits popped up today also.  They were all available to purchase, maybe they were cleaning out the warehouse?


 I wonder if that could be it.  I know I checked the "Sephora Favorites" section a couple weeks ago and the ONLY items in that entire section were fragrance sets.  But this morning that Sun Safety Kit and also the In the Glow set from the holidays magically appeared.  It definitely wasn't showing as out of stock this morning, and was priced at $30.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 13, 2013)

It's a bit weird to me that they would sell the old Sun Safety Kit, doesn't sunscreen expire after a year?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 14, 2013)

I actually used the shiseido sunscreen today from last yrs box. I have enough products, but I know I'll wind up purchasing this too. It is such a great deal and I love the variety!


----------



## sj52000 (Apr 14, 2013)

> It's a bit weird to me that they would sell the old Sun Safety Kit, doesn't sunscreen expire after a year?


 No, sunscreen doesn't automatically expire after a year. It will have an expiration date on it. I have some from last year that's still good for another year or two.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 14, 2013)

> I wonder if that could be it. Â I know I checked the "Sephora Favorites" section a couple weeks ago and the ONLY items in that entire section were fragrance sets. Â But this morning that Sun Safety Kit and also the In the Glow set from the holidays magically appeared. Â It definitely wasn't showing as out of stock this morning, and was priced at $30.


 Thanks for the heads up, I bought In the Glow and whatever the other fall/holiday set was (Glitter and Glow?) this morning. The summer sun one was gone, too bad!


----------



## nishino (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I bought In the Glow and whatever the other fall/holiday set was (Glitter and Glow?) this morning. The summer sun one was gone, too bad!


 Yeah that "In the Glow" set looks totally fabulous!  I kept eyeing it instore over the holidays and when I saw it again yesterday I put it in my shopping cart right away.  I already have so many blushes/bronzers though I had to stop myself from buying more but it was really hard!  I think the fact that the items are so adorable and small is why I want that set so badly.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok my boyfriend let me get the In the Glow set! &amp; I also got the Stila Color Pigment in Tye Dye.

I'm done makeup shopping for awhile lol. Now I need some new clothes!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 14, 2013)

> Yeah that "In the Glow" set looks totally fabulous! Â I kept eyeing it instore over the holidays and when I saw it again yesterday I put it in my shopping cart right away. Â I already have so many blushes/bronzers though I had to stop myself from buying more but it was really hard! Â I think the fact that the items are so adorable and small is why I want that set so badly.Â


 I have rosacea so blush was scary to me until about a year ago. Bronzer is still a bit of a mystery, but I plan to solve it this summer. Now I can figure out which one I like without shelling out for the full size! Yay!


----------



## nishino (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have rosacea so blush was scary to me until about a year ago. Bronzer is still a bit of a mystery, but I plan to solve it this summer. Now I can figure out which one I like without shelling out for the full size! Yay!


 LOL stop your'e making me want to buy it again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But yay for you trying out new stuff!  That's what I love about those Sephora favorites sets, they're priced so well and you get to try out a bunch of different major brands!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL stop your'e making me want to buy it again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But yay for you trying out new stuff!  That's what I love about those Sephora favorites sets, they're priced so well and you get to try out a bunch of different major brands!


l love the Sephora Favorites set too, last year I ordered three different ones, the lip one (with the Tarte lipsurgence), the eyeliner one, and the sun safety one.  I can't wait to get the Sun Safety kit this year!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 14, 2013)

I check every few weeks for new Sephora Favorites sets, they are my FAVORITE! Always a great value and you get to try out awesome products. I can't wait for the sun safety set!


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been stalking the Sephora website for this so when I saw that one up, I bought it. (I missed last year's) I got an order confirmation but when I went back on the site to look closer at what was all included, it said it wasn't available. I'm sure I'll probably get a notice saying it's sold out but if not, I'm great with getting last year's kit and then buying this year's kit when it comes out. Sun protection is not something I have a lot of and being that I live in the Sunshine State, you'd think I would.


----------



## easteregg (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, I just checked Sephora and it was sold out.  Maybe they are talking about last year's box being sold out (fingers crossed lol),


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I just checked Sephora and it was sold out.  Maybe they are talking about last year's box being sold out (fingers crossed lol),


 I just got a response from them. It won't be available until mid to late May


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Apr 16, 2013)

The new issue of allure is ready to download, but I can't find anything about the box


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been stalking the Sephora website for this so when I saw that one up, I bought it. (I missed last year's) I got an order confirmation but when I went back on the site to look closer at what was all included, it said it wasn't available. I'm sure I'll probably get a notice saying it's sold out but if not, I'm great with getting last year's kit and then buying this year's kit when it comes out. Sun protection is not something I have a lot of and being that I live in the Sunshine State, you'd think I would.


Just bought last year's kit.  It is in stock under 'Sephora's Favorites' on the drop down menu.  I missed last year's kit, too, so I am happy to get this one, and will buy the new one next month if I can.

Also, used the 15% off code and ebates to get another 4% off.  Happy!


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just bought last year's kit.  It is in stock under 'Sephora's Favorites' on the drop down menu.  I missed last year's kit, too, so I am happy to get this one, and will buy the new one next month if I can.
> ...


 Tried earlier and tired just now and it says it's not available...


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok, it's shipped so I'll let you know when it gets here. I'm sure it's last year's kit because all the items listed were the same as a couple reviews I saw. I'm glad I got it before they sold out again and I'm looking forward to this year's kit too.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 17, 2013)

> Ok, it's shipped so I'll let you know when it gets here. I'm sure it's last year's kit because all the items listed were the same as a couple reviews I saw. I'm glad I got it before they sold out again and I'm looking forward to this year's kit too.


How fun, I loved last year's kit! My favorites were the Fresh Lip stuff, the Boscia, the Ole Hendrickson (sp?) on days that I knew I would be spending a lot of time outdoors, the Origins Vitazing and the Dr Jart BB cream. Let me know if you trade any of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (Apr 17, 2013)

> The new issue of allure is ready to download, but I can't find anything about the box


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping there would be more info in this one.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just bought last year's kit.  It is in stock under 'Sephora's Favorites' on the drop down menu.  I missed last year's kit, too, so I am happy to get this one, and will buy the new one next month if I can.
> ...


I received an email from Sephora today saying that the item turned out to be out of stock.  Sad.  Hopefully I will be able to order the new one when it comes in stock.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received an email from Sephora today saying that the item turned out to be out of stock.  Sad.  Hopefully I will be able to order the new one when it comes in stock.


So does this mean that we didn't miss it? The new Sun Safety Kit hasn't posted yet?

Or was last years the only one they were selling (again) this year?

Thanks!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a response from them. It won't be available until mid to late May





> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So does this mean that we didn't miss it? The new Sun Safety Kit hasn't posted yet?
> ...


 The new one isn't out yet!  I am definitely keeping an eye on this thread, hopefully someone will post on here once they see it go up for sale in May!


----------



## skylite (Apr 18, 2013)

Ahhhh a picture !!!!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 18, 2013)

Just got the email, totally signing up at 11:01! I won't use everything in it but my boyfriend can use some of it and for $39.99 what a value!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao you beat me to it


----------



## skylite (Apr 18, 2013)

> lmao you beat me to it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Lol. I got over excited and I'm like hiding my phone under my desk at work trying to post it.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, I actually see enough things in this one that would make it worth my money!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 18, 2013)

I think if I give my bf the Clear and Neutrogena products he might be genuinely excited for a beauty box instead of the fake excitement he shows every month for my subs.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 18, 2013)

AHHH! might have to get this one! looks great!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao you beat me to it


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Apr 18, 2013)

I freaking want this! Oh gosh!!! Uhhh, I'll be at Universal Studios that afternoon. Maybe I can convince my husband to let me "use the bathroom" lol


----------



## tameloy (Apr 18, 2013)

> Just got the email, totally signing up at 11:01! I won't use everything in it but my boyfriend can use some of it and for $39.99 what a value!!


 I didn't get the email, what does it say?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 18, 2013)

> I didn't get the email, what does it say?


 It's just the image posted above.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 18, 2013)

The print just says it goes on sale April 23 at 12:01 EDT (11:01 for me).


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm soo getting this!


----------



## JessP (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome value. I definitely see myself picking one of these up!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 18, 2013)

This really is an awesome deal, but I can't really see myself using most of it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 18, 2013)

I seriously love these boxes so much. 

YAY! I came to post, but knew it would already be up. I always make a combo adding up to  $39.99 of products I was already thinking about buying, its like the ultimate GWP that way.

This is the first box without 3 different John Freida hair products, I approve, I am overloaded from the last couple boxes, love the line, but have plenty.

so here is a pic of the butter polish. (love the name and description, so appropriate for a summer box)




Also love that the Nexxus renewal serum I was mad I didn't get to sample in BB this month.





Sally Hansen in Jaded


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 18, 2013)

i got my email too! still thinking about it though - blurb.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow. This is an amazing deal. I may seriously indulge in this if my Stila glitch sale order gets cancelled. Since I'll be moving for a summer internship in the middle of nowhere it'd be nice to stock up on some beauty goods.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 18, 2013)

@gypsiemagic I like how you think! I most excited about the Pixi, butter LONDON, and GK Hair. That SH Jaded is gorge! I'm also interested in trying Cetaphil I know a lot of people love it. The only things I don't think il use or pass off to my bf are the tresemme (already have a product for this and don't like the brand) and the SH bikini bump treatment (use laser which prevents shaving bumps).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 18, 2013)

Love this



> I seriously love these boxes so much.Â  YAY! I came to post, but knew it would already be up. I always make a combo adding up to Â $39.99 of products I was already thinking about buying, its like the ultimate GWP that way. This is the first box without 3 different John Freida hair products, I approve, I am overloaded from the last couple boxes, love the line, but have plenty.


 Love this!!! $10 for the clear shampoo and conditioner, $17 for the Neutrogena cleanser and moisturizer, $12 for the Cetaphil gets me there!


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 18, 2013)

I ordered the Aluure Summer Beauty box from last year and barely used them, but surely I will get this one and skip Glossybox! Thanks for posting!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, I actually see enough things in this one that would make it worth my money!


 Same, it looks amazing!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 18, 2013)

This is a great deal, but I have a pile of samples, deluxe samples and full size products that I need to use up. So, I am going to pass on the Allure summer beauty box. Yay, self control!


----------



## Goodie (Apr 18, 2013)

This beauty box is AMAZING!  I cannot resist this especially since there are things that I know I will like plus things that my fiancÃ© can use as well.  My question is, does anyone know what shipping usually goes for?  I'm assuming they don't give you free shipping since it's already such a good deal on so many products.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 18, 2013)

OMG I'm totally getting that! I'll be so mad if I miss it, because I seriously will use just about everything in it (except that Butter London...really don't like that at all). But wow - awesome collection!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This beauty box is AMAZING!  I cannot resist this especially since there are things that I know I will like plus things that my fiancÃ© can use as well.  My question is, does anyone know what shipping usually goes for?  I'm assuming they don't give you free shipping since it's already such a good deal on so many products.


 The whole box worked out to about $50 for me in the fall.  I live in Ohio.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I'm totally getting that! I'll be so mad if I miss it, because I seriously will use just about everything in it (except that Butter London...really don't like that at all). But wow - awesome collection!


 I know right? This is probably the first Allure box in a while where I'm excited about almost everything, except for a couple things that I already have!


----------



## angiepang1e (Apr 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if we'll be able to purchase via mobile?


----------



## IffB (Apr 18, 2013)

Last Summer, the moment it went on sale,  I could not get it to process on Internet Explorer, but no problems with Safari on the IPad!


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This beauty box is AMAZING!  I cannot resist this especially since there are things that I know I will like plus things that my fiancÃ© can use as well.  My question is, does anyone know what shipping usually goes for?  I'm assuming they don't give you free shipping since it's already such a good deal on so many products.


I live in CA. This was my last year's Summer box bill:

*Subtotal:    $39.99        *

S&amp;H:    $10.00        

Tax:    $3.87        

Total:    $53.86


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 18, 2013)

I think I might get the Allure one if I can. I got last year's sun safety kit and still have some of it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a great deal, but I have a pile of samples, deluxe samples and full size products that I need to use up. So, I am going to pass on the Allure summer beauty box. Yay, self control!


 This is where I'm at too!  I have one drawer + a Sephora It Kit zipper bag full of samples/products I need to use.  But I can't wait to read all of the great reviews I know several of you will be posting!  

(I am, however, still totally on for the Sephora Sun Kit.  I always end up buying sunscreen for my kids, and not me, and slathering their heavy/oily sunscreen all over my face and breaking myself out.  I'm getting sun stuff for ME this year!)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmmm I'm not sure if I should get this one or not. I kinda want to but not sure if I'll use up most of the products. Eeek. I do want to get the Sun Safety Kit tho!!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 18, 2013)

Shipping is $10. It says at the bottom of the photo that's been going around.

How long did it take to ship/arrive? I might get this for my mom for mothers day.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipping is $10. It says at the bottom of the photo that's been going around.
> 
> How long did it take to ship/arrive? I might get this for my mom for mothers day.


2-4 weeks of delivery


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 18, 2013)

I just got that Redken hairspray delivered today, I think it was from February Free Stuff.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipping is $10. It says at the bottom of the photo that's been going around.
> 
> How long did it take to ship/arrive?* I might get this for my mom for mothers day.*


 I might get this for ME for mother's day.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The print just says it goes on sale April 23 at 12:01 EDT (11:01 for me).


9:01 a.m. for me.  They'll be teasing me at work, but I don't care.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 18, 2013)

Choices, I don't need any of this stuff but I want it.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 18, 2013)

did I miss picts of the 2013 Sephora Sun Safety kit, or are the picts not out yet?


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 18, 2013)

> did I miss picts of the 2013 Sephora Sun Safety kit, or are the picts not out yet?


 It's not out yet - some MUT users have commented that it'll be released in mid-May!


----------



## martianeskimo (Apr 18, 2013)

> I live in CA. This was my last year's Summer box bill: *Subtotal:Â Â  Â $39.99Â Â  Â Â Â  Â  S&amp;H:Â Â  Â $10.00Â Â  Â Â Â  Â  Tax:Â Â  Â $3.87Â Â  Â Â Â  Â  Total:Â Â  Â $53.86Â Â  Â Â Â *


 Thank you so much for posting this! I was wondering about shipping and tax so I could know exactly how much it is to us in CA.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 19, 2013)

$10 for shipping is not bad considering the weight of this box. I wonder if thy charge tax in every state.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 19, 2013)

buying this! man i hope i can get one before they sell out! does anyone know how fast theyve sold out in the past?


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> buying this! man i hope i can get one before they sell out! does anyone know how fast theyve sold out in the past?


I bought last year's Summer box and it sold out fast. Probably in 2-3 hours.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 19, 2013)

Here is the list of products in this season's box:

BCBGMAXAZRIA Bon Chic
BURT'S BEES Lip Gloss
BUTTER LONDON Nail Lacquer in Bit Faker
CETAPHIL Daily Facial Cleanser
CLEAR SCALP &amp; HAIR BEAUTY THERAPY Total Care Nourishing Shampoo
CLEAR SCALP &amp; HAIR BEAUTY THERAPY Total Care Nourishing Daily Conditioner
DICKINSON'S Original Witch Hazel Oil Controlling Towelettes
GKHAIR Leave-In Spray
NEUTROGENA MicroMist Sunless Tanning Spray
NEUTROGENA Oil-Free Moisture SPF 15
NEUTROGENA Revitalizing Lip Balm SPF 20
NEUTROGENA Ultra Gentle Daily Cleanser
NEXXUS Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir
NOT YOUR MOTHER's Beach Babe Texturizing Hair Cream
PIXI Endless Silky Eye Pen
PUREOLOGY Colour Stylist Supreme Control Maximum HoldZero Dulling Hairspray
REDKEN control addict 28 high-control hairspray
REDKEN Extreme Anti-Snap leave in treatment
SALLY HANSEN Complete Salon Manicure in Jaded
SALLY HANSEN Salon Manicure Dry &amp; Go Drops
SALLY HANSEN Zero Bumps Bikini Spray
SATION Nail Lacquer in Love at First Byte
SIMPLE Kind to Eyes, Eye Make-up Remover Pads
SUAVE PROFESSIONALS Moroccan Infusion Styling Oil
TANTOWEL The Original Self Tanning Towelette for Face and Body
TRESEMME Platinum Strength  Strengthening Heat Protectant Spray


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bought last year's Summer box and it sold out fast. Probably in 2-3 hours.


 I didn't get the summer one, but the fall one took a bit longer.  I think around 8 hours?  I also remember that the people that were the very first to get theirs to process got it faster than everyone else, sometimes by a week or two.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the summer one, but the fall one took a bit longer.  I think around 8 hours?  I also remember that the people that were the very first to get theirs to process got it faster than everyone else, sometimes by a week or two.


 sweet thanks ladies. i wondering it it was a few hours or like, within 30 min.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't wait to get my hands on this! The best one, ever! I love the fact that I haven't tried many of those items. I hope they offer a buy two get one free deal, so I can buy for my family too!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 19, 2013)

The more I think about this, the closer I am to passing it up. I really don't need anything and even though it's a phenomenal value, I have a bunch of stuff to use up now. Sigh...it sucks to be rational about this.


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 19, 2013)

I will skip this one. Too many brands I don't really use...


----------



## page5 (Apr 19, 2013)

This couldn't have come at a better time! I have used up several skin/body/hair care items recently (many I have been using for months) and don't have many items in reserve. My teenager loves the shampoo/conditioner and the heat protectant spray and she wants the Butter London (ha!). My tween and son have sensitive skin so a couple of the products would be great for them to try.

I'm giving hubby the bikini spray, he's always complaining about irritation after shaving his face!


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 19, 2013)

The Allure box has all full-size products, is that correct?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 19, 2013)

> The Allure box has all full-size products, is that correct?


 The perfume, makeup remover pads, and tan towels probably all come in a bigger size, but this one is pretty much all full size. I can't wait to come home to my giant box of goodies!


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok, great. I was just making sure it wasn't all sample/deluxe sample sizes. 

BTW, received the Sun Safety kit I ordered today and it is the 2012 version. I guess they were selling any old inventory before they get ready to release the 2013 version. All expiration dates were fine so I'm a happy girl.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, great. I was just making sure it wasn't all sample/deluxe sample sizes.
> 
> BTW, received the Sun Safety kit I ordered today and it is the 2012 version. I guess they were selling any old inventory before they get ready to release the 2013 version. All expiration dates were fine so I'm a happy girl.


 just curious where did you order from? ive been searching and i can't find it


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just curious where did you order from? ive been searching and i can't find it


 The Sephora website. I was searching Sephora for "sun safety" and last year's popped up for sale. They must have had very few in stock because I went back on to look at the contents again after I placed my order and it said it was out of stock. I figured I'd get an email telling me that I couldn't get it like another poster on here did, but I recived it today.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sephora website. I was searching Sephora for "sun safety" and last year's popped up for sale. They must have had very few in stock because I went back on to look at the contents again after I placed my order and it said it was out of stock. I figured I'd get an email telling me that I couldn't get it like another poster on here did, but I recived it today.


It's a great kit! I am happy that you were able to get one! Enjoy it!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sephora website. I was searching Sephora for "sun safety" and last year's popped up for sale. They must have had very few in stock because I went back on to look at the contents again after I placed my order and it said it was out of stock. I figured I'd get an email telling me that I couldn't get it like another poster on here did, but I recived it today.


 aw - thanks for the info though! enjoy your box :]


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the summer one, but the fall one took a bit longer.  I think around 8 hours?  I also remember that the people that were the very first to get theirs to process got it faster than everyone else, sometimes by a week or two.


Yeah. I guess the reason why Fall box sold out a little longer is because people still have some stuff they bought from Summer box. They had been sampled out too from other sub boxes, which is totally understandable. I think I just used two or three of the products from last year's summer box and now that I said it, I'm thinking if I need to get this one too. Ha!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The more I think about this, the closer I am to passing it up. I really don't need anything and even though it's a phenomenal value, I have a bunch of stuff to use up now. Sigh...it sucks to be rational about this.


 
Same here. I want it - the value is great but know a lot of it won't get used and will take up precious space for other things lol.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 21, 2013)

so can someone clarify exactly when the Allure Box goes on sale, and how to order it? the 23rd? at Noon? (est?)


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so can someone clarify exactly when the Allure Box goes on sale, and how to order it? the 23rd? at Noon? (est?)


 
The Allure summer beauty box will be on sale at 12:01 PM eastern time on Tuesday, April 23, 2013. I don't have the link to the box though, I'm guessing because it's not available yet?


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The Allure summer beauty box will be on sale at 12:01 PM eastern time on Tuesday, April 23, 2013. I don't have the link to the box though, I'm guessing because it's not available yet?


Thank you! I was going to ask where we purchase it.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 22, 2013)

Absolutely no doubt that this is a huge value for the price.

But there are a ton of hair treatments. Oils, spray-in, keratin....etc (can't remember everything). Do you just hit your hair with everything at once? It seems like quite a few products to try out one after another.

I guess awesome bag, but I am curious because their does not seen like a lot of range. Tan towels and spray tan. Multiple facial cleansers, multiple hair treatments. I can't tell the difference!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The Allure summer beauty box will be on sale at 12:01 PM eastern time on Tuesday, April 23, 2013. I don't have the link to the box though, I'm guessing because it's not available yet?


 I am 99% sure it will be at this link: http://allureaccess.com/summer

That's what's shown at the bottom of the picture:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Absolutely no doubt that this is a huge value for the price.
> 
> ...


 That would be awesome.  I want someone to try that and post a pic


----------



## klg534 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The Allure summer beauty box will be on sale at 12:01 PM eastern time on Tuesday, April 23, 2013. I don't have the link to the box though, I'm guessing because it's not available yet?


 Thank you!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 22, 2013)

SO excited for tomorrow!!


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 22, 2013)

> I can't wait to get my hands on this! The best one, ever! I love the fact that I haven't tried many of those items. I hope they offer a buy two get one free deal, so I can buy for my family too!


 Have they offered buy 2 get 1 free in past, or is this wishful thinking?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Numbe, I think I got it mixed up with the cew box. I wish it was this one. Still a great deal!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 22, 2013)

The Allure box seems like mostly drug store products. I don't use too many drugstore products anymore, so I don't think I'd get that much use out of this box. I am looking forward to the Sephora Su Safety kit, though!


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 22, 2013)

> Numbe, I think I got it mixed up with the cew box. I wish it was this one. Still a great deal!


 Thx for the clarification, it is already a great deal in itself for the value. I was just thinking if this was a promo for this box I would order for a niece's bday, and our summer nanny as a welcome back gift. (Felt I needed to point out they weren't all for me, so I wasn't being a box hog. Lol ;-)


----------



## OiiO (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Allure box seems like mostly drug store products. I don't use too many drugstore products anymore, so I don't think I'd get that much use out of this box. I am looking forward to the Sephora Su Safety kit, though!


 Yes, those normally are filled with higher end drugstore essentials  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can't wait to see what's in Sephora's Sun Safety Kit, I may get both!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 22, 2013)

So tempting!!!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 23, 2013)

Okay, so I was so not going to do the Allure box...but now that the time is growing nearer I really want to! What to do!!


----------



## wels5711 (Apr 23, 2013)

sitting here debating I would prob get good use out of everything except the hair spray


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

I basically packed and moved my boyfriends apartment this weekend by myself, so this is part one of many thank you's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't decide if I want to send it to my parents house or if I think it will make it here on time before I move out, hmm to the email to see when stuff was delivered.

11/23, got it 12/5, order #1324

7/24 got it 8/2 order #47

4/24 got it 5/4 order #262 

Ah, okay I am golden, will definitely make it here on time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay for fun products, this bo actually has a lot of stuff I am excited to get, and the more I look at things, the more I get excited.

I have heard a lot about Redken anti-snap, mostly from EG on youtube, and I just realized its in the box!


----------



## MsChrissyG (Apr 23, 2013)

I am REALLY REALLY REALLY trying to be good and not constantly purchase everything I see and want.  I want this....... So I am just going thru the list and one by one talking myself out each product.  I do WANT them all but I don't HAVE TO HAVE any of it really....

Such problems I endure in my life.  LOL    Now the Sephora Sun Safety Kit, that will be mine and I cannot wait.  I loved last years and the train case rode in on.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 23, 2013)

I might have missed this but did anyone post a link to where we can purchase the box from? Thanks!


----------



## shy32 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might have missed this but did anyone post a link to where we can purchase the box from? Thanks!


allureaccess.com/summer


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> allureaccess.com/summer


 Thanks!


----------



## amylovescoffee (Apr 23, 2013)

boo the site won't load!


----------



## shy32 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amylovescoffee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> boo the site won't load!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Apr 23, 2013)

Argh not loading!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yay! Just got it


----------



## skylite (Apr 23, 2013)

Ordered mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just got mine! Refreshed the page right at 8am local and it let me purchase. I was trying all week not to get my hopes up about it since I kind of figured they wouldn't ship to AK but it went through. Just waiting on the confirmation email now :-D


----------



## wels5711 (Apr 23, 2013)

I just got mine and it was waayyyy easier than I thought


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 23, 2013)

I just got it!

I am almost tempted to get another.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You know what's funny? The contents looked better to me, the moment it was available for purchase!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 23, 2013)

Just ordered!


----------



## Starlet (Apr 23, 2013)

Just got mine. Was so surprised it went through from my phone so quickly.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just ordered mine, I am also waiting on the confirmation email. I hate when the confirmation email doesn't come right away then I always feel like I entered the wrong email address or something lol


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 23, 2013)

Just ordered mine. I'm super excited because this box has 3 items I was going to go purchase anyway and also has several other things that I "need". ;-)


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 23, 2013)

just got mine as well!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2013)

> Just got mine. Was so surprised it went through from my phone so quickly.


 Same here! I was sure it would crash or just be so buggy that it would be pointless. I guess they realize there are a whole lot of using our phones for ordering nowadays!


----------



## SubJunkie (Apr 23, 2013)

I just bought it so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 23, 2013)

I have it on the "place order" page but I don't think I'm going to do it lol. Its a great deal but the last one I bought...well I still have a TON of stuff from it and that was a year ago. Still tempted though ughh.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 23, 2013)

That was almost too easy...


----------



## OiiO (Apr 23, 2013)

Got one as well, can't wait to get it in the mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 23, 2013)

can someone please post link to get it


----------



## amylovescoffee (Apr 23, 2013)

I have been trying since noon and it keeps saying try again shortly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can someone please post link to get it


 http://allureaccess.com/summer

For some reason it wasn't loading in Firefox, so I had to use my phone to order.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 23, 2013)

link is http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/april2013/index.html


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 23, 2013)

I got it! I like and will use 20 out of the 26 products, so that's $2.67 a product with shipping/tax factored in.  Awesome deal.


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 23, 2013)

ordered mine! I was #1069... now to keep stalking Sephora for the Sun Safety kit so that I don't miss it.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 23, 2013)

I used Chrome with no problems, so maybe try that?


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 23, 2013)

Just got mine too! Remarkably easy - site was very quick, no problems. Waiting on the confirmation email.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have it on the "place order" page but I don't think I'm going to do it lol. Its a great deal but the last one I bought...well I still have a TON of stuff from it and that was a year ago. Still tempted though ughh.


Geeeeet it! LOL! Same here, I guess I've just used 4 so far from last year's summer box. But I've already planned whom to give the stuff away, so I am happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wels5711 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used Chrome with no problems, so maybe try that?


 me too it was easy peasy


----------



## amylovescoffee (Apr 23, 2013)

they are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 23, 2013)

wow they are sold out


----------



## Soxi (Apr 23, 2013)

Has anyone received an email confirmation yet?y order went through, and I got a confirmation #, but no email yet. Just wondering if that was normal.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just got my confirmation email too! 

I was looking back over the pic of all the items - anyone know what the little orange/white oval shaped thing is that's leaning on the Neutrogena ultra gentle cleanser?


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just a reminder from my previous experience, last year I had some problems ordering. It said "Your order could not be completed. Please try again." I* retried 3-5 times and it appears that the charge DID go through, but there was a system error.* Contact allure at Allure Beauty Box &lt;[email protected]&gt; to have the pending charges removed.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viper4901* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow they are sold out


WOW! Seriously? 18 minutes!!!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 23, 2013)

Just got confirmation email!


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 23, 2013)

PHEW...got my confirmation email.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 23, 2013)

I was number 262 this year and I was LIGHTNING FAST.  I can't believe it's sold out already!!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

wow i had to take my boyfriend to the airport and missed this.

;/

so sad.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2013)

> Just got my confirmation email too!Â  I was looking back over the pic of all the items - anyone know what the little orange/white oval shaped thing is that's leaning on the Neutrogena ultra gentle cleanser?Â


 Sally Hansen Zero Bumps bikini line post-waxing/shaving spray. ETA: I think this box sold out before their on-sale-now email went out!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my confirmation email too!
> 
> I was looking back over the pic of all the items - anyone know what the little orange/white oval shaped thing is that's leaning on the Neutrogena ultra gentle cleanser?


 

Its the Sally Hansen Zero Bumps Bikini Spray.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 23, 2013)

My google chrome had issues at first but after a few minutes it loaded, and worked fine.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 23, 2013)

I am SO happy they sold out while I was debating lol. Feels good to resist a sale. Sad for those of you who wanted it and didn't get it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 23, 2013)

shewww... received my confirmation email.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

if somebody can get a second one i will paypal you immediately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my confirmation email too!
> 
> I was looking back over the pic of all the items - anyone know what the little orange/white oval shaped thing is that's leaning on the Neutrogena ultra gentle cleanser?


*SALLY HANSEN* Zero Bumps Bikini Spray


----------



## skylite (Apr 23, 2013)

> I was number 262 this year and I was LIGHTNING FAST. Â I can't believe it's sold out already!!!


 I know right !? I was right at noon and I was 629. 0.o crazy.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow! Sold out! The link wouldn't load on my phone. I'm taking that as a sign! Congrats everyone that got one!


----------



## cari12 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Zero Bumps bikini line post-waxing/shaving spray.
> 
> ETA: I think this box sold out before their on-sale-now email went out!


 Ahh thanks! I missed that one on the list. 

and I'm so glad I decided to get up and get it right away. I'd read that the past boxes sold out "in a few hours" so I almost didn't get out of bed to check right when it went live.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 23, 2013)

Just went to give it a try since I totally forgot and Allure emailed me to remind me so I gave it a try and it was sold out. Funny that Allure emailed out their mailing list after the fact it was sold out! I'm sure they didn't expect to be sold out that fast. I am sad, but I will admit that I am SEMI relieved. I wanted it to want it, I already own a few of the products in the box, and the other ones aren't even really aimed towards me LOL.

BTW, I won that Neutrogena gently cleanser in a twiter contest, and I loved it. Need to pick up a new bottle (it seriously lasts a long time). It isn't aimed towards acne, but it surprisingly cleared my skin up since I guess it's gently and doesn't have harsh chemicals aimed towards acne skin. Once I get through this pile of samples, I will purchase that again... Never felt so compelled to stick to a cleanser until I tried that one out.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow. I can not believe it sold out in about 15 minutes!!!!!

That is nuts. We should remember that for the Fall box!!!

My order went through at around 12:04 (I logged on at 12:01 but it took me a good minute or so to enter information).

and I was order # 1030 something. So over 1000 boxes were sold in less than 4 minutes!!!!!!

I hope all of you wonderful ladies/girls/goddesses who wanted one, got one!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 23, 2013)

What is the highest confirmation number anyone received?  Of the 30 people I convinced to buy, 1508 was the highest I've seen.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the highest confirmation number anyone received?  Of the 30 people I convinced to buy, 1508 was the highest I've seen.


Mine is 2111......I'm guessing they only had 5000


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 23, 2013)

im 1638 compared to 1338 from last year.


----------



## Goodie (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought I was fast until I saw that I'm order #1430. 



  This is such a good deal plus my fiancÃ© is splitting it with me.  There are a couple products that don't interest me but I may try them and end up loving them.  You never know!  I love Redken and Cetaphil so those products had me at hello.  Looking forward to trying all this stuff!  Where I'm going to put it all is my next issue.. haha.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

double edit: okay I guess it wasn't a double post.

anyway worst day ever, I spent all weekend packing up my boyfriends apartment by myself while he worked, and this was supposed to be my thank you.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 23, 2013)

I was #168, I ordered right at 8am and my confirmation email was sent at 8:02


----------



## klg534 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the highest confirmation number anyone received?  Of the 30 people I convinced to buy, 1508 was the highest I've seen.


 I was #2018


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was #168, I ordered right at 8am and my confirmation email was sent at 8:02


8am? Where are you located?

Glad you got one!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 23, 2013)

You know there was an option to buy up to 5 boxes,

so maybe a bunch of people purchased multiples?


----------



## skylite (Apr 23, 2013)

So I just looked back, and in November I ordered at 1:30 and was #1927 and in July I ordered at 5:30 and was #2347. This time is definitely a record.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, this is the worst day ever,
> 
> this is what I get for being nice and driving my boyfriend to the airport. never again.


 fwiw, I sold a ton of my box on ebay last year so people got really good deals passed down. Keep an eye out for that stuff if you REALLY wanted it bad enough that its the worst day ever lol.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 8am? Where are you located?
> ...


 Alaska  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

welp, if anybody decides they don't want theirs. let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JuliaS (Apr 23, 2013)

I was order # 2274


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alaska  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I realized that must be the case after I asked you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would love to visit there...it's gorgeous. (And so are the men)

Plus I am determined to see the Aurora Borealis one day.


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh well it just wasnt in the stars for me ! Lol I hope you all love your box when it comes in.....


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> welp, if anybody decides they don't want theirs. let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What products were you most interested in?

I am sure there are alot of people on here who don't want everything in their boxes.


----------



## wels5711 (Apr 23, 2013)

#857


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 23, 2013)

699


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry to everyone who missed it, but I'm glad it sold out fast. I was really tempted and probably would've bought it had it lasted a few minutes longer. My spending has been out of control the past couple weeks and I need to cut back.


----------



## MissTK (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow! I can't believe it sold out that quickly! :jawsdown: My order number was in the 1300's and I bought it around __:03


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 23, 2013)

That's crazy that it sold out so fast. I hope most of you who wanted one, got one. Luckily, most Sephora stores should get the Sun Safety Kits, so those will probably be available to most people.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 23, 2013)

Unhappy!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

boyfriend is telling me to put together my own box, he doesn't get its not the same without the thrill of the awesome deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

true life: i'm addicted to bargain shopping 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 23, 2013)

That's just nuts. I clicked in right at 12:01 Eastern and I was #900.


----------



## Nevaeh (Apr 23, 2013)

#736


----------



## shy32 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lame,didn't get one! I guess my cache was full whatever that means  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />,I guess Allure decided for me, I'm getting the sun safety kit! Lol I'm tying to console myself.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 23, 2013)

Dang, that was fast!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 23, 2013)

462


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 23, 2013)

Reading FB comments on the allure facebook is hideous. Seriously? People are witchy for not getting one.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Reading FB comments on the allure facebook is hideous. Seriously? People are witchy for not getting one.


 Lol!

I can understand being disappointed, but there are a few ladies who are out for blood over this!


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 23, 2013)

1214...bought at 12:03


----------



## cari12 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I realized that must be the case after I asked you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 It is gorgeous! I hate the winters though (I say this as I'm watching snow cover back up the grass we just finally are seeing this morning...lol) but I do love the Northern Lights! I've gone out to photograph them a few times, they are amazing!


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol!
> 
> I can understand being disappointed, but there are a few ladies who are out for blood over this!


True. Allure also posted a bad link and people waited for it even before the sale started. Some even purchased multiple boxes prolly one of the main reason to sell out that fast.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 23, 2013)

I get why people are upset if Allure posted the wrong link and/or had website problems. There are some people who are overreacting, though. I do think it's wrong that they allowed people to purchase 5 boxes. It really should be one per person, so they each person gets a chance if they want one.


----------



## catipa (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right !? I was right at noon and I was 629. 0.o crazy.


Me too, I was 732, and I was right on the dot.  I got my confirmation email and now just have to wait the 2-4 weeks til it gets here!!!!


----------



## cari12 (Apr 23, 2013)

You know. They DID make a mistake with the linking though. 

On their FB page they linked to this article for more details:

http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/blogs/daily-beauty-reporter/2013/04/products-inside-allure-summer-beauty-box.html?s_cid=facebook__20130423_7376584

At the bottom is a link to where you can purchase the box - it says head over to allureaccess.com/summer (which IS the right link) but whoever hyperlinked the article messed it up and copied in the wrong address because if you hover it actually goes here:

http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/blogs/daily-beauty-reporter/2013/04/allureaccess.com/summer

like two links were copied together, hence the error on the page. I can get behind being upset over that for sure, I'm glad I knew the link from this board otherwise I would've probably missed out too.


----------



## imelysa (Apr 23, 2013)

I didnt get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was too busy at work and now its sold out.

If anyone bought multiple boxes please please please message me, I NEED to get my hands on this. Im so bummed, ive been waiting months for this and when it finally goes on sale i miss it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PLEASE!

Thank you!


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know. They DID make a mistake with the linking though.
> 
> ...


such a major booboo for them. luckily, i already am on the website since last night and just refreshed my browser at 9am.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know. They DID make a mistake with the linking though.
> 
> ...


 I was actually waiting on that incorrect site for a bit, got paranoid (for good reason apparently!) and came over to MUT and asked for a link.  Thankfully that worked and I got my box.  I would be so annoyed if I had waited at that wrong website.


----------



## Soxi (Apr 23, 2013)

Finally got my confirmation email. I bought it at 12:06 and I was number 1779. I didn't have any issues with their website using my iphone. I feel bad for everyone that wanted one, that wasn't able to get one prior to to them selling out. I agree 5 per order was too many, they should have limited it to two per person. I'm sure there were a lot of people who ordered a bunch intending to resell the items and make a pretty big profit off of the deal.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 23, 2013)

i was order 651 and i placed my order not 2 minutes after the sale started lol


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Alaska  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wait a min, I didn't know they shipped to ak! I was telling my cousin abt this the other day, and she was interested in the box. She said they don't ship there though. This is good to know! Although, she probably wouldn't have gotten one in time like me.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *imelysa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was too busy at work and now its sold out.
> 
> ...


 HAHA you and me both sister.

Apparently they pop up on ebay so in 12 days remember to check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think it will work out for us. 

Sephora Sun Safety kits  are still in the mix as well.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

Okay, well my boyfriend says if somebody wants to sell theirs to us he'd pay $100 so PM me if you feel buyers remorse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait a min, I didn't know they shipped to ak! I was telling my cousin abt this the other day, and she was interested in the box. She said they don't ship there though. This is good to know! Although, she probably wouldn't have gotten one in time like me.


 I didn't know if they would or not, I figured I'd find out when I ordered and everything went through just fine and I didn't see anything that indicated they wouldn't ship otherwise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 23, 2013)

I went back through the product list and for all 3 nail polishes it said *shades may vary.  Did anyone get different colors of anything in their past boxes?


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree that they should have limited to one per customer. I also think their August Free Stuff sweeps should only be open to subscribers, so many people who don't even read the magazine make multiple entries by using several computers and having other people enter for them.


----------



## skylite (Apr 23, 2013)

> Okay, well my boyfriend says if somebody wants to sell theirs to us he'd pay $100 so PM me if you feel buyers remorse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Wow ! Nice guy you have !! Lol. You should just use that money to buy the products you really wanted, or better stuff. I suppose $100 doesn't really go very far when purchasing beauty products though ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow ! Nice guy you have !! Lol. You should just use that money to buy the products you really wanted, or better stuff. I suppose $100 doesn't really go very far when purchasing beauty products though ...


 He told me he would buy all the products individually for me, he feels so bad because I wouldn't shut up about it all weekend. But I guess it just wasn't in the cards this time.

I think I'll get the Rebecca Minkoff camera bag I have been wanting for our DSLR but for some reason they are selling the thing as a camera bag with absolutely no trace of any pictures letting me know what size cameras fit inside.

BUT ANYBODY PM ME IF YOU WANT $100 FOR YOUR BOX  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha!  I was thinking this same thing.  Hubby told me I could get it, but I just couldn't decide if I had to have it.  It sold out so quick that I told him that the temptation was taken away and I was actually relieved instead of upset.  I guess that means I didn't have to have it after all.  I'm sorry for all of those that really wanted it and was unable to get it though.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO happy they sold out while I was debating lol. Feels good to resist a sale. Sad for those of you who wanted it and didn't get it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## italiablu (Apr 23, 2013)

I wanted to see if they'd ship to military bases overseas. They didn't the last time. I missed the opportunity to check lol.


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 23, 2013)

I think if I ever had dreams of starting a subscription box or anything like it they are offically dead after following makeuptalk. I don't follow facebook so MUT is how I get all my information. People seem to be so well informed and plugged in! It's fabulous!

But anyhow, after being pointed to the Facebook page for the allure box, as well as the MUT threads (they pointed me to facebook as well) for pantyfly, FabFitFun, and popsugar February, wow people are harsh. I mean most of the time the criticism is well warranted, but wow, some people seem really mean!

Limiting the boxes people can get is excellent feedback and obviously the link that didn't work was a huge mistake. But I doubt it had malicious intent. I think constructive criticism tends to go over better.


----------



## bluelion (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree. Mistakes happen. I understand it can be frustrating, but I can't really take those people who get overly riled up about missing it that seriously. They come off snooty and entitled.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. Mistakes happen. I understand it can be frustrating, but I can't really take those people who get overly riled up about missing it that seriously. They come off snooty and entitled.


 I feel sad for those who missed out due to Allure's link mistake and late newsletter, but there's really no excuse for people who were just plain *LATE* to be witching. I mean, seriously, this is just ridiculous to say that they're now unsubscribing from the magazine and unliking the page just because their highnesses weren't there when the sale went live. If they wanted the bag that bad they would have been there right at Noon ET.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 23, 2013)

> I feel sad for those who missed out due to Allure's link mistake and late newsletter, but there's really no excuse for people who were just plain *LATE* to be witching. I mean, seriously, this is just ridiculous to say that they're now unsubscribing from the magazine and unliking the page just because their highnesses weren't there when the sale went live. If they wanted the bag that bad they would have been there right at Noon ET.


 Yes! There are plenty of people who were too late on this forum, and while disappointed, I haven't seen anyone raging about how unfair it is.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! There are plenty of people who were too late on this forum, and while disappointed, I haven't seen anyone raging about how unfair it is.


 Indeed, I would have been disappointed, too, but I wouldn't make an idiot out of myself on their facebook wall threatening to unsubscribe.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha I think we would really embarrass ourselves on here is we complained like the angry hoards on Facebook. I secretly read through them sometimes to get some good giggles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel sad for those who missed out due to Allure's link mistake and late newsletter, but there's really no excuse for people who were just plain *LATE* to be witching. I mean, seriously, this is just ridiculous to say that they're now unsubscribing from the magazine and unliking the page just because their highnesses weren't there when the sale went live. If they wanted the bag that bad they would have been there right at Noon ET.


 I agree with this. People are making themselves look silly with all of their complaining; they didn't lose any money, they simply missed out on a good deal.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hahaha I think we would really embarrass ourselves on here is we complained like the angry hoards on Facebook.
> 
> I secretly read through them sometimes to get some good giggles


 Me too, it always shocks me that people act like that in public - because even though it's the internet a lot of those women are using their personal pages with pictures, locations, etc. to post so it's not exactly anonymous like making up a user name and posting a comment on a blog or something. 

Though I suspect that even if everything had gone off perfectly - the link was right, the box didn't sell out for a couple hours, etc. there would still be the rabid complainers.


----------



## Starlet (Apr 23, 2013)

I must admit to spending some time and reading through the comments and I was just shocked. They somehow expect them to guarantee these boxes for 24-48 hours. I mean that is like going shopping at noon on Black Friday and expecting to still find the $100 tv.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

Exactly, I am butthurt because I was not at my computer like I plaanned and had an alarm set at 8:59am like I have for the last three and somehow I forgot its easy to do on mobile. But it was in no way allure's fault! It was because of my boyfriends poor planning, but the people who think they are entitled to one 3 hours later. Eeeh not so much.


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 23, 2013)

> I wanted to see if they'd ship to military bases overseas. They didn't the last time. I missed the opportunity to check lol.


 Someone correct me if I miss speak, but I am pretty sure they required a physical address for shipping. So no po or apo addresses.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 23, 2013)

Unfortunately I was at work when it went live, so I missed out.

But that's alright.

I really don't NEED those products. Would have it been fun to get them? Sure. But not necessary for my existence.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately I was at work when it went live, so I missed out.
> 
> ...


 5 gazillion angry ladies on facebook disagree with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

ahhaha I actually get a kick waiting to see how companies handle these type of situations on social media, where people go way beyond expressing a concern or complaint and into ALL CAPS YELLY MODE


----------



## bluelion (Apr 23, 2013)

I also get annoyed by the people who get annoyed that the companies don't respond to their complaints, thereby accusing them of ignoring their consumers. I actually appreciate it when companies don't respond to each and every message, especially when they're so repetitive. I'd rather see a blanket response to the situation in a separate post, because it's equally annoying  to see the stock "Sorry to hear you were disappointed bla bla bla"  posted ad nauseum. Eh, perhaps I'm just easily annpyed.

I'm all for rational, constructive criticism, and I don't mind when people express disappointment, as long as they do it in a mature way. I don't really get the people demanding that they're owed a big apology. They sold out within minutes, whether or not the links were correct in the first place. I also don't have an issue with them allowing people to purchase five. Sure, it may seem more fair to limit the amount, but the cost was the same, and I think it's their prerogative to set whatever parameters they want.

I guess I just don't see the big deal, because for all the people who really wanted the box to have for themselves, there are probably even more people who just buy these things because it's a bargain and resell them later.


----------



## LAtPoly (Apr 23, 2013)

One of these days I want a company to respond with: "You're right. We ARE ignoring you. Frankly, your complaint seems a bit irrational so not sure what we can say to satisfy you."

And maybe follow that up with a little "Neener neener."


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 23, 2013)

I was on time. I kept bouncing back and fourth. Should I buy? Not buy?! Well, it sold out in 15 minutes so it decided for me. If it went on a few more minutes I would have loss all control and bought it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pretty glad it died when it did! Because next month is mother's day and that money can be spent on my mom now. XD


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 24, 2013)

> One of these days I want a company to respond with: "You're right. We ARE ignoring you. Frankly, your complaint seems a bit irrational so not sure what we can say to satisfy you." And maybe follow that up with a little "Neener neener."


 Birchbox should handle some of their complaints like this. Some of those people expect hundreds of dollars of full size product in their boxes and if they receive a sample size there will be hell to pay!


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 24, 2013)

> One of these days I want a company to respond with: "You're right. We ARE ignoring you. Frankly, your complaint seems a bit irrational so not sure what we can say to satisfy you." And maybe follow that up with a little "Neener neener."


 Bahahaha, I want pop sugar to post this too! I have never seen so much outrage over boxes that are consistently valued at 3 times the price or more every month and offer a wide variety of items. You would think some people expected an ipad in their box. Also, I would rather the company know how many boxes and product they had and post they sold out then have the bait and switch done like Fab Fit Fun did to customers. I would guess allure had around 5000 boxes and at the price and value I would expect it to sell out that fast and I don't think 5000 are too few to offer for sale. And also raised $50000 for charity, probably?... Crazy the outrage. I get being bummed or disappointed. But not freaking out. Lol


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would guess allure had around 5000 boxes and at the price and value I would expect it to sell out that fast and I don't think 5000 are too few to offer for sale.
> ...


 $25,000 I'm guessing since $5 from each box was donated. 

- 

I didn't complain, only sent them an email suggesting to send out reminders before the box goes up for sale, as opposed to after when it was already sold out. They sent me a kind email back stating when to start looking out for the next one and that this one sold out in record time. 

I happened to be in the building that houses Allure today in NYC and couldn't help but think about the craziness that must have gone on in their offices today hehe


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 24, 2013)

> $25,000 I'm guessing since $5 from each box was donated.Â  -Â  I didn't complain, only sent them an email suggesting to send out reminders before the box goes up for sale, as opposed to after when it was already sold out. They sent me a kind email back stating when to start looking out for the next one and that this one sold out in record time.Â  I happened to be in the building that houses Allure today in NYC and couldn't help but think about the craziness that must have gone on in their offices today heheÂ


 Hahahahah. I was thinking shipping was 5 and donation was 10, but you are totally right. Let me throw my two yr under the bus for that mistake, since he is sleeping on me in bed and crying in his sleep with night terrors. Fun times! And no sleep for me. Cause when he does finally settle after a miniute, he snores like a chainsaw. Also, I totally respect how you handled the situation. No doubt they had a link issue and sent the email too late. Their office probably was crazy. Also, I have to say I had no issues online today and I fully expected the site to crash from the high volume demand and it never even hesitated moving through the two or three screens. So I think from that I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 24, 2013)

I was at work when it went live and couldn't get the site to load on my phone right at noon. Once it finally did, it was sold out. I really wanted one, but it's probably better that it sold out because I didn't NEED any of this stuff, just lusting after it. I would have used the cleansers for sure, but the other stuff is stuff I can purchase as I want to. I got one last year and liked trying all the new brands and things though, which helped me discover some products I wouldn't have on my own. Oh well! Congrats to those who got one and I look forward to hearing reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 24, 2013)

What I don't understand about the people threatening to unsubscribe...if they were true subscribers, wouldn't they have had the right link? Which is how we all knew where to go? It KILLS me that allure was telling those trolls how to email them for free stuff.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I thank any of you who were sending me good makeup juju, because I found someone local who is going to sell me her second box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 26, 2013)

On Allure's Facebook page, their response to the complaints is:

"We're sorry if you were not able to purchase the Beauty Box, but unfortunately it is sold out at this time. We apologize to anyone who encountered technical difficulties while entering, and we appreciate your feedback. Please stay tuned to the August issue for details on how you can purchase the next box!"

This would be o.k., since I am supposed to have a subscription to Allure through my Sample Society subscription, but I never receive the magazine.  So, if someone could post the information from the August issue on this thread I would appreciate it.

Also, on Facebook, Allure posted the following:

"We're sorry that some readers experienced difficulty while trying to purchase the Summer Beauty Box earlier this week. While the boxes sold out quickly, we're offering a special deal to those who were unable to purchase one. You'll find the details here: http://on.allure.com/17ZXRYY"  It is a code to save 25% off the cost of the items which were in the box, on Soap.com.  It is good through 4/28.  The code is ALLURE25.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On Allure's Facebook page, their response to the complaints is:
> 
> ...


 I wonder what changing the game plan for their next box means. 

Hopefully they do away with the 5/household rule, and just let each card purchase one

or maybe they will go back to the 29.99 boxes so they can have more, though tbh all the products are full size so it's not like the companies "ran out of samples" and can't provide more. 

I guess they know the demand is there, but I think the demand has always been there. They could put these out once a month or once a quarter and people would be all over them.

The Fall Box went on sale Aug 23 last year

So they special offer is just a soap.com coupon code? Thats not exactly a stellar offer, they should have at least made a page with all the box products, I searched around for all of them because I am procrastinating on a paper. Still 157.00 and is missing like 6 or so of the products.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 26, 2013)

I just got a shipping notification already!! Says it'll be here on Tuesday 4/30. So much sooner than I was expecting!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 26, 2013)

I just got an email with my tracking info for the Summer Allure box and it'll be at my house Monday!!!! I cant wait

it's 12 lbs!!


----------



## skylite (Apr 26, 2013)

> I just got an email with my tracking info for the Summer Allure box and it'll be at my house Monday!!!! I cant wait it's 12 lbs!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â :clap


 Wow ! What was your order number ??


----------



## skylite (Apr 26, 2013)

Ah never mind. I just got mine !! It'll be here Tuesday! Much quicker than I expected.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 26, 2013)

Just got a shipping notice with an expected delivery of monday!

Wow!

Super fast!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 26, 2013)

Ship ship shippity! Mine should be here on the 2nd, which is at least two weeks sooner than I had been expecting. ETA: Order number 1477.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 26, 2013)

Ugh, phone double-post.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder what changing the game plan for their next box means.
> ...


 I'm pretty sure this deal doesn't really have anything to do with Allure, it's just the deal that soap.com is running right now anyway. I don't really even know why they bothered to use that as a way to "make up" for selling out so quick, or whatever. They should have just informed people of the deal and that you can get most of the products in the box from soap.com, but not necessarily promote it as a deal to make up for running out of the box. Honestly, they Allure Beauty boxes ALWAYS sell out within a few minutes, or a day at the most, and the angry Facebook masses ought to be aware of that by now. But if they want to change some things up for the next one so that as many people don't miss out, that'd be great!


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow ! What was your order number ??


 1209


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a shipping notice with an expected delivery of monday!
> 
> ...


 I'm still waiting for mine, but I did notice that my card was charged yesterday, so hopefully I get my shipping notice soon. What shipping service did they use?


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine, but I did notice that my card was charged yesterday, so hopefully I get my shipping notice soon. What shipping service did they use?


 UPS


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ginmorel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UPS


 Ugh. I hate UPS!!!! Now I have to figure out what to do since there's no one home during the day.


----------



## catipa (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a shipping notification already!! Says it'll be here on Tuesday 4/30. So much sooner than I was expecting!


Me too, I am so excited!   I thought we would be waiting much longer for them to ship.


----------



## skylite (Apr 26, 2013)

> Me too, I am so excited!Â Â  I thought we would be waiting much longer for them to ship.


 I'm super impressed. My shipping updated that it'll actually be here Monday. Less than a week after I ordered.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm super impressed. My shipping updated that it'll actually be here Monday. Less than a week after I ordered.


 Me too...was super shocked.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 26, 2013)

Mine is supposed to be here on Monday as well and my order # was 1001


----------



## OiiO (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow that was fast, don't they usually take a while to ship?

Anyhow, I'm very impressed and can't wait to play with my new goodies on Monday


----------



## bluelion (Apr 26, 2013)

I remember not having to wait that long for the Fall box last year. It's great to see they're so efficient with shipping.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 26, 2013)

> Wow that was fast, don't they usually take a while to ship? Anyhow, I'm very impressed and can't wait to play with my new goodies on Monday


 Generally they come in the single digits of the month after the 23rd it kind of depends on what day of the week the 23rd is. There isn't much to do because they are pre packed boxes, they just slap a shipping label on them and out they go. Earliest I got one was the 2nd of latest the 7th, so there is some variation, and while they may not have the ordering process worked out, they definitely have a great shipping system in place. And only 10 bucks for shipping 10-12lbs of product is pretty great.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 26, 2013)

I had order #168 but no shipping email yet. Fingers crossed I get one soon, I'm excited to hear they are sending them out so quickly. Anyone else still waiting on their shipping email?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 26, 2013)

Woo my box should be here the 2nd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woo my box should be here the 2nd


 I'm so happy you found a way to get the box!  You deserve it after doing the packing/moving for your BF's apartment!  (I've had to do the majority of the organizing/packing/heavy lifting for our family's moves, and it is freakin' horrible.  Moving sucks)

Yay you!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so happy you found a way to get the box!  You deserve it after doing the packing/moving for your BF's apartment!  (I've had to do the majority of the organizing/packing/heavy lifting for our family's moves, and it is freakin' horrible.  Moving sucks)
> 
> Yay you!


 Yes! thanks to the heads up from another wonderful awesome girl here, I found a blogger who bought two and turns out she is like 20 minutes away! what are the chances?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was meant to be after all.

I told him, barring like a rodent infestation or other awful reason he is renewing the lease on this new apartment at least once. I can't handle packing every 11 months. arghhhh


----------



## Totem (Apr 27, 2013)

I liked the old Allure Summer boxes better. They were more skin care themed. I still wear my old sunhat from one of the earlier Summer boxes. Looking forward to the Sephora sun kit.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just checked my inbox again and found the shipping email! I totally missed that this morning (I was browsing for "allure" in the subject, so I totally overlooked the UPS part - no idea why, ha!). It's already been through a few states and should be here next week! I can't wait! 

When you get your boxes, you will have to post if you get any variations on the colors of makeup and nail products too. I'm curious if there will be any different shades sent out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I told him, barring like a rodent infestation or other awful reason he is renewing the lease on this new apartment at least once. I can't handle packing every 11 months. arghhhh


 For most of my twenties, I moved every year or so, and it was so nice when I bought a house and lived there for 15 years ... until we moved and then I had 15 years of accumulated junk to sort out and pack out.  Luckily, my husband works at home so he did most of the packing, but still -- moving is crummy.  So glad you got a box after all!

I got a delivery email yesterday.  My box (only one!) is spending the weekend at the UPS depot about 20 miles from my house and should be here Monday.  Thanks to you guys for posting the right link -- wouldn't have gotten it without you!

ETA:  I've be wondering the same thing, Cari.  The listing makes it sound like the same colors are in all boxes, but the order confirmation email said that they might vary.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 27, 2013)

My box is in my town but i wont be getting it until monday!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is in my town but i wont be getting it until monday!


 Same here. That is one of the reasons I don't like UPS, no Saturday delivery.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 27, 2013)

And I cannot go and pick it up either because it is closed on weekends...


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! thanks to the heads up from another wonderful awesome girl here, I found a blogger who bought two and turns out she is like 20 minutes away! what are the chances?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was meant to be after all.
> ...


So so so HAPPY you got a box!!!!!!!! I felt so badly. You started this thread, I probably wouldn't have gotten my box without you posting this.

So YAY! Good Karma in action!!!!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So so so HAPPY you got a box!!!!!!!! I felt so badly. You started this thread, I probably wouldn't have gotten my box without you posting this.
> ...


 Thanks! I know I was like aww crap I helped hype it up too much and they sold out super quickly this time. 

But its all good! It's a little my fault I was at the airport at 8:59, and should have gotten on my phone and done it, but I was thinking I had at least til 9:30 so I just rushed back home to my computer instead. NEVER AGAIN.

I am also interested in seeing what colors they send out I am pretty sure that all of the past boxes I have seen have all had the same colors. I think they just put that disclaimer just in case.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I know I was like aww crap I helped hype it up too much and they sold out super quickly this time.
> 
> ...


 Good to know. I tried looking for reviews of past boxes online to see if there were different colors then but they were mostly YouTube videos and I'm too impatient to watch people unbox things ;-) I'm really just hoping for a different Sation color since I got the same one in my Ipsy bag and am not a fan, but I can always send a dupe to my niece  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm just hoping the pencil I get is a bright blue or green and not brown, black, or gray. But it seems like they pretty much have to send bright blue or green if they want this box to firmly be summer 2013 considering how big those colors are supposed to be this summer.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 27, 2013)

> Good to know. I tried looking for reviews of past boxes online to see if there were different colors then but they were mostly YouTube videos and I'm too impatient to watch people unbox things ;-) I'm really just hoping for a different Sation color since I got the same one in my Ipsy bag and am not a fan, but I can always send a dupe to my niece  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the other option of nail polish in my ipsy, and I'm pretty sure the only other possibility might be the other ipsy color, since they were both ipsy/sation branded polishes. I am most excited about bit faker, since its a brand new color for the summer collection, and the blogger consensus is its the best of the 5! The swatches are gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like that they are sending legit nail polish brands because its been only sation before, I think I have a red and a blue from previous boxes. They have finally added in orly, Sally Hansen and butters into the mix! And I appreciate the break from John freida, I have gotten 3 boxes and all three had three products for a total of 9. Thankfully I can get away with the blonde and brunette lines since I have both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and curly stuff goes to the boy. Actually now that I think of it this box has done a better job of an even selection of products, which I think contributed to it selling a lot quicker. There was t any single product (blonde specific, skin color specific) that turned away buyers.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 29, 2013)

Can't wait to get home to my Allure Beauty Box. I had to authorize shipment release from UPS as no one will be home when they deliver. I never have done this, so fingers crossed that there are no issues. My only other options would have been to either take a day off or pay $5 to have it redelivered to another address. Not a fan of UPS as they don't seem to be accomodating to people that work (i.e., no Saturday delivery, pickup locations not open late on weekdays nor open on weekends at all).


----------



## OiiO (Apr 29, 2013)

Just got my box, here are the color variations, and it seems that they ARE sending out different BL polish colors.

I haven't opened/swatched anything yet because I'm still deciding on what to keep and what to gift, so these are just stock photos.

BL in Bobby Dazzler





PIXI Endless Silky Eye Pen in True Teal





Burt's Bees lip gloss in Spring Splendor





Sally Hansen polish in Jaded





Sation polish in Love at First Byte





Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm in Healthy Blush


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 29, 2013)

Of course the UPS driver did not leave my package at my door even though I authourized shipment release. I would understand it if I lived in an apartment building, but I live in a house and all other non UPS delivery leave boxes at my door all of times and I have never had an issue. Now I have to spend $5 to have the box redelivered to my work address and then I have to wait until Wednesday to get it and on top of that I will have to carry 12 lb of on top of the normal things I carry to take everything home. I live in NYC and use the subway to commute to and from home, so I'm not too thrilled to be carrying 12lb. I really wish companies would allow us to select which delivery service we prefer upon check out. I cannot stress how much I dislike UPS.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know!  Mine will be here in the next 20 minutes


----------



## jenniferrose (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box, here are the color variations, and it seems that they ARE sending out different BL polish colors.
> 
> I haven't opened/swatched anything yet because I'm still deciding on what to keep and what to gift, so these are just stock photos.


 Maybe people will be up for trading on here as well.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for letting us know!  Mine will be here in the next 20 minutes


 Great! Let us know if your colors are any differemt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box, here are the color variations, and it seems that they ARE sending out different BL polish colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 29, 2013)

I got the BL in Bit Faker and the Sally Hansen in Fuschia, otherwise I got the same colors.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box, here are the color variations, and it seems that they ARE sending out different BL polish colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 29, 2013)

I got my box, I'm not sure if this is allowed so I'm asking. Is there going to be a swap/sell thread? there's a lot out of the box I won't be using, like the butter london in bit faker, and the hair sprays. So if you're interested in buying them PM me. Also I wanted jaded and got back to fuchsia. So anyone wanting to swap those I am willing. (Sorry if this is against the terms I didnt check.)


----------



## OiiO (Apr 29, 2013)

I just swatched the Sally Hansen nail polish in jaded and I think it's very close to Tiffany's blue!

Here are my swatches against an authentic Tiffany jewelry bag.


----------



## Soxi (Apr 29, 2013)

> Can't wait to get home to my Allure Beauty Box. I had to authorize shipment release from UPS as no one will be home when they deliver. I never have done this, so fingers crossed that there are no issues. My only other options would haveÂ been to either take a day off or pay $5 to have it redelivered to another address. Not a fan of UPS as they don't seem to be accomodating to people that work (i.e., no Saturday delivery, pickup locations not open late on weekdays nor open on weekends at all).


 How do you do an autherize shipment release? My box is due to arrive tomorrow and no one will be home.


----------



## skylite (Apr 29, 2013)

> How do you do an autherize shipment release? My box is due to arrive tomorrow and no one will be home.


 I didn't have any trouble with this shipment because it didnt require a signature for me, but when I ordered my Laptop I wasn't home to recieve it and there were a few different ways I could have done it. They told me the easiest thing would be to sign a piece of paper and leave it on my door.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 29, 2013)

I got the BL in Bit Faker (exactly what I wanted), and the Sally Hansen in Barracuda - a pretty baby blue. So happy with the box as a whole!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't have any trouble with this shipment because it didnt require a signature for me, but when I ordered my Laptop I wasn't home to recieve it and there were a few different ways I could have done it. They told me the easiest thing would be to sign a piece of paper and leave it on my door.


 I'm not sure if leaving a piece of paper at your door would work. It's worth the try, but I think at the end of the day it all depend on what the driver prefers to do, so if he likes to get signatures regardless of whether its required by the sender or not, then even leaving a piece of paper won't work.



> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you do an autherize shipment release? My box is due to arrive tomorrow and no one will be home.


 You will have to sign up for UPS My Choice (it's free). However, apparently is up to the driver's discretion as to whether they leave the box there or not, even if you authorize shipment release, apparently that is what happened to me.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 29, 2013)

Got the BL in Bobby Dazzler 

Sation in Love at First Byte

Burt's Bees in Spring Splendor

Sally Hansen in Tickle Me Pink

Pixi in Black Tulip

Neutrogena Balm in Healthy Blush


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2013)

everybody post pics!! my box isn't reaching cali til the 2nd

I like that there is variation this time around, at least in a couple of the items so far (which are actually the ones that had it marked that the colors would vary) it makes it a little more exciting, though I already own SH Barracuda, so hopefully my box won't have that one. for the BL's I have dupes already of most of the colors, but bit faker is the one I really really want. 

Dupes just mean mom gets some extra mother's day presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Loving the options! I saw a turquoise color butter London on Instagram too. Sadly the one polish I was hoping for variety doesn't seem to have any (the sation) hah! Oh we'll, can't wait to see more boxes and get mine!


----------



## Goodie (Apr 29, 2013)

So here's my box!  I never would've heard of Allure Beauty Enthusiasts if it wasn't for this site and therefore would never have known about this beauty box.  Thanks girls!  Can't wait to hear what everyone thinks of all the different products.  My fiance was pretty blown away when I kept taking out more things from the box... it really felt like it was never ending. 














Neutrogena Lip Balm in Healthy Blush

Burt's Bees Lip Gloss in Spring Splendor

Sation in Love at First Byte

Sally Hansen in Back to the Fuschia

Butter London in Poole (haven't tried this yet but the color looks so pretty)

Pixi Eye Pen in True Teal


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So here's my box!  I never would've heard of Allure Beauty Enthusiasts if it wasn't for this site and therefore would never have known about this beauty box.  Thanks girls!  Can't wait to hear what everyone thinks of all the different products.  My fiance was pretty blown away when I kept taking out more things from the box... it really felt like it was never ending.
> 
> ...


 wow amazing stuff! thanks for sharing everything that came in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm thrilled with the contents of this box! The sizes are awesome. For the variable items, I got the Sation in Love at First Byte, the Butter London in Bobby Dazzler, the Sally Hansen in Get Juiced, and the Pixi liner in True Teal (gorgeous!). I was hoping for the Sally Hansen to be in Jaded (because what I got looks just like one of the Zoya polishes I ordered last week), but oh, well. I'm happy I didn't get Bit Faker! I'd never have used it.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 29, 2013)

Ugh I am in love with this color


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 29, 2013)

My ipad wont let me post a cute pic of my daughter checking out my precious goodies - here is the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://instagram.com/p/YtIPgfMbYu/ Burt's Bees Lip Gloss in Spring Splendor Sation in Love at First Byte Sally Hansen in Back to the Fuschia Butter London in Bit Faker Pixi Eye Pen in True Teal I'm not sure if I'm the only one, but my clear shampoo is for color treated / damaged hair instead of the normal formula. Fine by me! Neutrogena Lip Balm - missing!! Am I a total d-bag if I contact allure about this???


----------



## KayEss (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My ipad wont let me post a cute pic of my daughter checking out my precious goodies - here is the link
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, such an adorable picture! I say go for it if you feel it's worth the two minutes to email--I mean, you did pay for it. Just because it's a steal doesn't mean they don't have to include everything.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 29, 2013)

Welp. Now I'm sad I made no effort to get the box. Great boxes ladies! Just a heads up, those Simple eye makeup removers are kinda blah. I got some from Bzzagent and they barely took my eyeshadow off much less liner or mascara.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 29, 2013)

> Aww, such an adorable picture! I say go for it if you feel it's worth the two minutes to email--I mean, you did pay for it. Just because it's a steal doesn't mean they don't have to include everything.


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she's a keeper!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww, such an adorable picture! I say go for it if you feel it's worth the two minutes to email--I mean, you did pay for it. Just because it's a steal doesn't mean they don't have to include everything.


 exactly! there have been other people saying one item was missing, which would be a sneaky way of creating extra boxes, if every 25 boxes is missing one different product they put together 26 boxes each with a missing item. &lt;/conspiracy&gt;

I have never had anything be missing in a box, and I would totally email them, those lip balms are awesome! I got one in a previous box, and when I went to pick up another it was like 9 bucks! with my mac pro discount mac lipsticks ar 9 bucks, sorry neutrogena


----------



## kd1234 (Apr 29, 2013)

Got mine today, too!





Burt's Bees Lip Gloss in Spring Splendor
Sally Hansen in Firey Island
Butter London in Poole
Pixi Eye Pen in OysterGlow (looks like it would be awesome for an inner corner highlight)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm kinda bummed i didn't get the Bit Flaker.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it's okay!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 29, 2013)

My box arrived...

one new variation

Sally Hansen in Firey Island.. it's a deeper orange/red than the pic






The Pixi in Tru Teal

Burts Bees in Spring Splendor

Neutrogena in Healthy Blush

Butter London in Bobby Dazzler.

I was really wanting Bit Faker. I may have to just go buy it. Bobby Dazzler looks like a gorgeous color (from pics, didn't swatch it) but I have so many silver, platinum and metallic foils I never wear!!!!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 29, 2013)

> So here's my box!Â  I never would've heard of Allure Beauty Enthusiasts if it wasn't for this site and therefore would never have known about this beauty box.Â  Thanks girls!Â  Can't wait to hear what everyone thinks of all the different products.Â  My fiance was pretty blown away when I kept taking out more things from the box... it really felt like it was never ending.Â  :smilehappyyes:
> 
> 
> 
> Neutrogena Lip Balm in Healthy Blush Burt's Bees Lip Gloss in Spring Splendor Sation in Love at First Byte Sally Hansen in Back to the Fuschia Butter London in Poole (haven't tried this yet but the color looks so pretty) Pixi Eye Pen in True Teal


 Loving the BL color you got. I wouldn't mind getting that color


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry, can't post the pic but I got:

Neutrogena Lip Balm in Healthy Blush
Burt's Bees Lip Gloss in Spring Splendor
Sation in Love at First Byte
Sally Hansen in Firey Island
Butter London in *Marbs*

Pixi Eye Pen in *Copper Glow*


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 29, 2013)

The Neutrogena lip balm is AMAZING!!!!

It's really moisturizing and the color is very sheer and natural.

I'm loving it. The reviews are pretty fantastic too.

This will be a staple!

Also very impressed with the Pixi formula.

I just did a swatch and it's not budging from my hand.

Apparently the Pixi eye pens are great on the waterline.

Must try!


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 29, 2013)

I still have not received a shipping email...did everyone else get one by now? I got the confirmation email, I'm #2253.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still have not received a shipping email...did everyone else get one by now? I got the confirmation email, I'm #2253.


 I thought I hadn't gotten one too - I was looking for an email from Allure, but mine came from UPS Quantum View. Maybe try searching your inbox for that?


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 30, 2013)

How are you ladies liking the BCBG perfume? I spritzed it on my wrist once and it's not for me. I rarely seem to have luck with perfume samples, but I wanted to like this! I think the bottle's so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 30, 2013)

> I still have not received a shipping email...did everyone else get one by now? I got the confirmation email, I'm #2253.


 Mine was 2041 and I just got it late this afternoon, but it will be here Thursday so you shouldn't have to wait long once you get it!


----------



## lauren2828 (Apr 30, 2013)

> I thought I hadn't gotten one too - I was looking for an email from Allure, but mine came from UPS Quantum View. Maybe try searching your inbox for that?Â


 I searched for UPS Quantum View *sigh* no luck.


> Mine was 2041 and I just got it late this afternoon, but it will be here Thursday so you shouldn't have to wait long once you get it!


 This is good news...hoping I get my box this week. All of these pics everyone is posting is getting me excited for all the goodies in my box and I don't want to wait!


----------



## amberbock363 (Apr 30, 2013)

I ordered mine and it's due here Friday yay! This was my first ever beauty box. I'm really excited to order future boxes I also signed up for their monthly sample box although I'm confused on the free mag subscription.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still have not received a shipping email...did everyone else get one by now? I got the confirmation email, I'm #2253.


 I'm order 2165, and just got my UPS quantumview tracking info today...est delivery next week though...


----------



## skylite (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm jealous of everyone who has gotten not teal eyeliner. I'm not brave enough to pull teal off.


----------



## page5 (Apr 30, 2013)

I received the teal liner and I love it! Maybe try layering it with another color to tone it down? 

My husband was seriously impressed when I unpacked the box last night. My daughters ran off with half of it and I had to track them down and reclaim a few items. I received the BL in Poole and the SH in Jaded and the shades are nearly identical. It's a great box - a little heavy on hair items but with five of us it won't take long to use most of it.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 30, 2013)

I got: 

Pixi teal eye pen 

SH in Jaded

BL in Bobby Dazzler

Neutrogena in Healthy Blush

So far, I've tried the SH polish -- put it on last night, no base or top coat, per instructions.  Not impressed.  Needed 3 coats to get full coverage and this morning, it has no shine and there are so many cracks in the polish that it looks like a crackle!  This goes to my nieces. 

Also, I'm wearing the BCBG perfume -- I like it on me, seems pretty light and summery.  I also tried the Tresemme heat protector this morning; I'll give it another shot, but this may go in the pile for the girls.  Also used the Nexxus serum (for my breaking, aging hair!) and the Pureology hair spray, both of which I've used before so I knew I'd like them.  Has anyone used the Suave hair oil?  I'm a little nervous about trying it, especially since my only experience with is with Josie Maran, so the Suave's got a lot to live up to.

I'm actually looking forward to trying the tanning towels on my legs.  My legs are so white, it's scary! If the color is weird, at least I can cover them up with pants until they fade.  I sprayed a bit of the Neutrogena on my inner arm and it's pretty light.  I may try it again over the weekend on my whole arms.  I just don't plan to use the tanning products on my face at all.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 30, 2013)

I just tried on the burts bees lip gloss and I had to take it off right away.  It smells so weird to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(but I have had no luck with their other lip products, excluding the original lip balm, although smell hasn't been the issue before)


----------



## Lu Mesquita (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh my box was missing the burts bee lip gloss. Anybody knows how to contact with the allure? I'm trying but I can't find on the web site how to do?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lu Mesquita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my box was missing the burts bee lip gloss. Anybody knows how to contact with the allure? I'm trying but I can't find on the web site how to do?


 You can reply to the email with your confirmation number on [email protected]

They were very prompt in their response that they will replace my missing neutrogena balm!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried on the burts bees lip gloss and I had to take it off right away.  It smells so weird to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (but I have had no luck with their other lip products, excluding the original lip balm, although smell hasn't been the issue before)


 I know what you mean with their lip products. I had an allergic reaction to the ones I have tried, my lips swelled up and burned and itched like crazy. Not sure what I am allergic to in their products, but I am not going to chance it with the lip gloss. It will be gifted or traded.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 30, 2013)

Some pics for you all...I REALLY wanted Jaded, but I like Back to the Fuscia!  I can't wait to get it on my toes.  The quick dry drops worked nicely too.  Bit Faker reminds me of Julep's Jane. LOVE the texture and pigmentation of the pixi eye pen.  The burts bees tastes like butt.  Perfume is sweeter than what I'd pick myself but I like it and the bottle is pretty.  And I love that the hazel wipes are single serve packets!  Perfect for travel!


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lu Mesquita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my box was missing the burts bee lip gloss. Anybody knows how to contact with the allure? I'm trying but I can't find on the web site how to do?


 [email protected]  - This is the one I used yesterday!

Hi All!  I'm new here and this is my first Allure Beauty Box.  My order number was 1909 and I didn't get a shipping email either, but I emailed them yesterday and they emailed me back within an hour with the tracking information.  Mine should be here Thursday and I'm in Colorado.  So if you don't have any tracking info yet, just email them and they will be happy to provide you with tracking info.

Your boxes look great ladies!  I am looking forward to seeing what shades of the variables I get.  I really am hoping for Bit Faker and Jaded, but if I get something else it'll be fun to try something new either way.

Since this is my first box - if something is damaged or missing, how do they handle it?  I saw on their Facebook some people said they had leaking/damaged or missing items.


----------



## wurly (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just swatched the Sally Hansen nail polish in jaded and I think it's very close to Tiffany's blue!
> 
> Here are my swatches against an authentic Tiffany jewelry bag.


 Are those your real nails? They look perfect! So jealous. I love that color. I really hope I get that color.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are those your real nails? They look perfect! So jealous. I love that color. I really hope I get that color.


 Yes they're real, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It really is a beautiful color that I never knew I needed until I got it.


----------



## Lu Mesquita (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you for your help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## wurly (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> boyfriend is telling me to put together my own box, he doesn't get its not the same without the thrill of the awesome deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 did you tell him to pack up his own apartment? Sorry, don't mean to be snippy at bfriend.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some pics for you all...I REALLY wanted Jaded, but I like Back to the Fuscia!  I can't wait to get it on my toes.  The quick dry drops worked nicely too.  Bit Faker reminds me of Julep's Jane. LOVE the texture and pigmentation of the pixi eye pen.  The burts bees tastes like butt.  Perfume is sweeter than what I'd pick myself but I like it and the bottle is pretty.  And I love that the hazel wipes are single serve packets!  Perfect for travel!


LOVE your pictures! Back to the Fuschia looks really nice on you! I've wore that polish like all of last summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOVE your pictures! Back to the Fuschia looks really nice on you! I've wore that polish like all of last summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you!  I was a little whiny-pants about not getting Jaded after Anastasia's gorgeous pics but I really do like it on (and it's not like I can't go buy Jaded too).  This is the perfect summer toe color!


----------



## page5 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some pics for you all...I REALLY wanted Jaded, but I like Back to the Fuscia!  I can't wait to get it on my toes.  The quick dry drops worked nicely too.  Bit Faker reminds me of Julep's Jane. LOVE the texture and pigmentation of the pixi eye pen.  The burts bees tastes like butt.  Perfume is sweeter than what I'd pick myself but I like it and the bottle is pretty.  And I love that the hazel wipes are single serve packets!  Perfect for travel!


 Great photos. Your girls are adorable!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 30, 2013)

Got my box!!!! I'm at work and I'm dying to open it. Cannot concentrate.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2013)

Your photos are PURE HAPPINESS!!!!!!

Your daughters are absolutely adorable!

They must have loved seeing Mommy open up the never ending box of goodies!!!

Thanks for posting!



> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some pics for you all...I REALLY wanted Jaded, but I like Back to the Fuscia!  I can't wait to get it on my toes.  The quick dry drops worked nicely too.  Bit Faker reminds me of Julep's Jane. LOVE the texture and pigmentation of the pixi eye pen.  The burts bees tastes like butt.  Perfume is sweeter than what I'd pick myself but I like it and the bottle is pretty.  And I love that the hazel wipes are single serve packets!  Perfect for travel!


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some pics for you all...I REALLY wanted Jaded, but I like Back to the Fuscia!  I can't wait to get it on my toes.  The quick dry drops worked nicely too.  Bit Faker reminds me of Julep's Jane. LOVE the texture and pigmentation of the pixi eye pen.  The burts bees tastes like butt.  Perfume is sweeter than what I'd pick myself but I like it and the bottle is pretty.  And I love that the hazel wipes are single serve packets!  Perfect for travel!


 I saw your blog this morning (was google searching for reviews of the box! haha!) Love the pics and that fuschia looks awesome for summer.

Your girls are adorable! They look about the same ages as my older two (my girls are almost 4, 2 1/2, and almost 1)


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 30, 2013)

I think I may have one variation for the eyeliner. Not sure if someone already posted that they got this color. I go the Pixi Endless Silky Eye Pen in Sage Gold.

All other possible colors have been posted:

BL - Poole

SH - Jaded

Burts Bee - Spring Splendor

Sation - Love at first Byte

Neutrogena Lip Balm - Healthy Blush


----------



## wurly (Apr 30, 2013)

Burts Bees - Spring Splendor

Butter London - Bobby Dazzler

Neutrogena - Healthy Blush

Pixi - Cafe Gold (could be Sage Gold, maybe I need glasses)

SH - Get Juiced

Sation - Love at First Byte

I didn't realize how big the face washes would be, or the hair sprays. Are these normally this big? They look like jumbo sizes. This is an even better deal than I expected. I am hooked.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 30, 2013)

> did you tell him to pack up his own apartment? Sorry, don't mean to be snippy at bfriend.Â


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## klg534 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I


 Only Twice? I'm impressed. That's a keeper.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 30, 2013)

> Great photos. Your girls are adorable!Â





> Your photos are PURE HAPPINESS!!!!!! Your daughters are absolutely adorable! They must have loved seeing Mommy open up the never ending box of goodies!!! Thanks for posting!





> I saw your blog this morning (was google searching for reviews of the box! haha!) Love the pics and that fuschia looks awesome for summer. Your girls are adorable! They look about the same ages as my older two (my girls are almost 4, 2 1/2, and almost 1)Â


 Thanks, ladies! You are all so sweet! Adriana will be 4 in October and Lucia will be 2 in August. Haha, I can't imagine throwing another little girl in the mix - my two WEAR ME OUT with their nonstop energy. Adriana is already SO into makeup, it is hilarious! We go to Sephora and she just about loses her mind swatching stuff with me. She has been super girly since she was teeny tiny. Lucy couldn't care less, but she does like it when I paint her toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Speaking of which - I am loving both Love at First Byte and Of Corset I'll Call You for little girl manis...it dries fast and is so sheer that you can't really tell if they smudge it a bit.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Apr 30, 2013)

>


 Bahahahaha, hilarious!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Apr 30, 2013)

I got my box today! My 4 year old loves to deliver mommy's packages....but he had a REALLY hard time carrying this one in the house! Haha. He loves helping mommy unpack her goodies....then he makes me LET him try on all my nail polishes. Hubby gives me LOTS of dirty looks. But I can't spoil his fun! I also got my QVC new beauty test tube and my glossybox today too, so I'm one happy girl! My variations: Pixi in True Teal (this sucker is tattooed on my hand, can't wait to try on my waterline!) Butter in Bobby Dazzled (really want Bit Faker, hmmm) Burt's Bees in Spring Splendor Neutrogena balm in Healthy Blush Sally Hansen in Firey Island (Wow!) ******ENABLER - low/no buys avert your eyes!!!!! I saw on CVS.com that they have a Sally Hansen deal - buy $10 and get $5.00 extra bucks. The picture was with the complete salon polishes but not sure if it's all Sally Hansen or not. So, I'm a geek and I sat down and totaled up the box's value. Oh baby! I like to see how much bang for my buck I'm getting. I can give a breakdown tomorrow if ya all want it by line item, let me know. Most prices came from Ulta, CVS, Sephora or Target websites as these are my usual shopping places. I hit Walmart and Amazon for what I couldn't locate at those sites. Grand total value (in my calculation) is a whopping... $295.65


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today! My 4 year old loves to deliver mommy's packages....but he had a REALLY hard time carrying this one in the house! Haha. He loves helping mommy unpack her goodies....then he makes me LET him try on all my nail polishes. Hubby gives me LOTS of dirty looks. But I can't spoil his fun!
> 
> I also got my QVC new beauty test tube and my glossybox today too, so I'm one happy girl!
> ...


 All right, I really have to buy one of these things next time.


----------



## lauren2828 (May 1, 2013)

@prettylights Thanks for tip about emailing Allure for tracking info. They were very prompt and gave me my tracking number. It looks like my box will be here Friday!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box today! My 4 year old loves to deliver mommy's packages....but he had a REALLY hard time carrying this one in the house! Haha. He loves helping mommy unpack her goodies....then he makes me LET him try on all my nail polishes. Hubby gives me LOTS of dirty looks. But I can't spoil his fun!
> 
> I also got my QVC new beauty test tube and my glossybox today too, so I'm one happy girl!
> ...


I got the same exact color variations as you did.

The Firey Island is sooooo pretty. It will look great on toes as well!

I too was disappointed I didn't get Bit Faker.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I did swatch the Bobby Dazzler, and I think it will look really good as an accent nail with a pale blue mani.

(I am not into all out silver)

Besides the Pixi (which I must now get in other colors...LOVE), the Neutrogena Lip Balm was a surprise hit for me.

I absolutely love how moisturizing it is and the subtle pop of color. I have been on the hunt for a new HG lipbalm. (my favorite one is Biafine which you can only get in France) And I think Neutrogena is it!!!!!!

Thanks for doing the calculations btw!

Enjoy your box!!!!!!!


----------



## cari12 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh fun! My oldest will be 4 at the end of May, my middle turns 3 in October and my youngest turns 1 at the end of May too (my oldest and youngest share a birthday, actually). It's pretty crazy, I think I've forgotten what sleep is but we have a lot of fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Should be interesting in 10+ years - they will all be in HS together for a year (as 9th, 10th, and 12th graders), ooh boy. Both my older girls love getting their nails painted as well - they've both got Love at First Byte on their toes right now, haha! 

UPS says my box should be delivered today but they never updated it as going out for delivery this morning. We shall see if it shows up, they typically don't deliver until 6pm in my neighborhood though. Loving all the different color options too!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 1, 2013)

My box! Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got Poole and the Firey Sally Hansen As it turns out both of her boxes were identical so we didn't have to negotiate on colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the box came a day early so I can get it tomorrow after class!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (May 1, 2013)

Finally got my box today! I swear, UPS was torturing me, everything else I got this past week arrived before 2pm. This box came at 5:30pm. Anyway, on with the colors.

Butter London in Poole

Sally Hansen in Firey Island

Sation in Love at First Byte

Pixi in No. 7 Golden Sage

Neutrogena lip balm in Healthy Blush

Burt's Bees Lip gloss in Spring Splendor


----------



## Lolo22 (May 1, 2013)

I got the pixie eye pen in blackcocoa which I haven't seen anyone else post. It's pretty, but bummed I didn't get the teal. Totally awesome box tho!!


----------



## Lolo22 (May 1, 2013)

Oops double post.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 1, 2013)

On a related note the macadamia set I scored on Amazon for 60% off retail arrived today! I ordered the night after originally missing out on the allure box since I was trying to think of other things I could spend 50 bucks on, this was 24, so a steal! Funny how it came the same day as my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was sad I missed the products when they were in bb, and kept hearing everybody rave a out them on YouTube! Plus the mask is in a tube instead of a tub, I much prefer any packaging over a tub I have to fumble with screwing and unscrewing with slippery product in my hands, or fearing its going to fill up with water.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 1, 2013)

Double Post. If any mod care, I got a post does not exist error on the mobile reply (running the latest iOS) clicked it again and same "post does not exist" then decided to preview instead, and saw they had in fact gone through.


----------



## cari12 (May 1, 2013)

Just got my box! I didn't think it was coming today since UPS never updated that it was out for delivery but it did come! Hooray! I'm totally in love with it, I've been hiding out in the kitchen while my girls watch cartoons going through and looking at everything.

I got the Butter London in Bobby Dazzler, Sally Hansen in Jaded, and Pixi in Sage Gold. Same sation, lip gloss &amp; lip balm colors as the rest of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also really really love the perfume, that bottle is the cutest thing too!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Double Post.
> 
> If any mod care, I got a post does not exist error on the mobile reply (running the latest iOS)
> ...


 We Care! 





Is this the first time this has happened, or does it happen a lot for you? (Trying to determine "one-time glitch" vs. "recurring issue")  Thanks!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 1, 2013)

> We Care!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the first time this has happened, or does it happen a lot for you? (Trying to determine "one-time glitch" vs. "recurring issue") Â Thanks!


 Yep! For now it is a one time thing. But I will keep an eye out if it happens again


----------



## klg534 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the pixie eye pen in blackcocoa which I haven't seen anyone else post. It's pretty, but bummed I didn't get the teal. Totally awesome box tho!!


 I got the same one, and also was a bit disappointed I didn't get the teal. Then i kept pulling stuff out of the box and am over it now that its all spread out on my table.


----------



## latinafeminista (May 1, 2013)

Is this the set you got, by any chance? I'm dying to try several of these things and this looks perfect!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008LUGLMC?psc=1



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2013)

Ooh, mine is scheduled to land tomorrow!  I hope it does and that I get nail polishes and eyeliner in the bright blue/green/silver range.  Purple would also be good for the liner.  I just don't wear "classic" colors like pink/red polish or black/brown liner, so I'm hoping against those.  I'm also antsy to sit down and figure out exactly what the value of the stuff I will actually use is so I can either lecture myself for spending all of that money on a box that has a bunch of stuff I won't use (I *hate* styling and self-tanning products!) or congratulate myself for getting a really good deal on the stuff I *will* use (leave-in conditioners, funky nail polish and eyeliner colors if I'm lucky enough to get them).


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 2, 2013)

$26 for all that?  That is an amazing deal!!!  STUPID NO BUY!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





On a related note the macadamia set I scored on Amazon for 60% off retail arrived today! I ordered the night after originally missing out on the allure box since I was trying to think of other things I could spend 50 bucks on, this was 24, so a steal! Funny how it came the same day as my box






I was sad I missed the products when they were in bb, and kept hearing everybody rave a out them on YouTube!

Plus the mask is in a tube instead of a tub, I much prefer any packaging over a tub I have to fumble with screwing and unscrewing with slippery product in my hands, or fearing its going to fill up with water.


----------



## SubJunkie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the pixie eye pen in blackcocoa which I haven't seen anyone else post. It's pretty, but bummed I didn't get the teal. Totally awesome box tho!!


 I received blackcocoa also


----------



## Lumaday (May 2, 2013)

I just got my box - everything is perfect!  So glad nothing was missing or leaking.  I got the Butter London in Bit Faker, which is a really beautiful and unique shade - I love it!  Got the Sally Hansen in Firey Island which is not a color I'd usually buy but it's a really fun orange that isn't too bright.  My Pixi shade is BlackBlue, which should look great with my blue eyes.  Same other colors as everyone else.  So happy I purchased this, what a great value!

I don't use hairsprays, so if anyone wants to trade for those let me know.


----------



## SonyaB (May 2, 2013)

My box arrived today and for my colors I received, Butter London in Poole Sally Hanson in Tickle Me Pink Pixie Eye in #5 Deep Plum I am happy with the colors I received, with the exception of the Sation polish. I got the same color in my ipsy bag.


----------



## MissTK (May 2, 2013)

I received my box and was missing the Pixi pencil and lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and my Sally Hansen in Jaded and Butter London in Poole look almost the same! But I'm still pleased with the box, even if I have more hair products than I know what to do with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 2, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything more about when the Sephora sun safety kit will be released?  Does anyone know how long it was available last year?

As someone who missed out on the Allure beauty box, thebalm sale and the zoya sale, I really NEED this one.


----------



## LAtPoly (May 2, 2013)

I think it was out on Sephora.com for a couple weeks... Wasn't terribly long per say, but it also wasn't gone overnight.

It was in my local store for a lot longer of a period...


----------



## Emuhlyy (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard anything more about when the Sephora sun safety kit will be released?  Does anyone know how long it was available last year?
> 
> As someone who missed out on the Allure beauty box, thebalm sale and the zoya sale, I really NEED this one.


Off topic, but theBalm will be on Hautelook tomorrow if you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## unicorn (May 2, 2013)

The 2013 sephora kit isn't out yet, it's a bit later this year. I believe it's expected mid to late may.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 2, 2013)

So bummed out that I missed out on this while it was on sale. Looks like you ladies got a great deal.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it was out on Sephora.com for a couple weeks... Wasn't terribly long per say, but it also wasn't gone overnight.
> 
> It was in my local store for a lot longer of a period...


Great.  Thank you!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Off topic, but theBalm will be on Hautelook tomorrow if you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much for the tip!  I'm going to order Anita Boytoy lipstick and Down Boy blush if they are available.


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2013)

Yay, butter LONDON in Bit Faker, Burt's Bees in Spring Splendor, Neutrogena lip balm in Healthy Blush, and Pixi eyeliner in True Teal!  Sad face, Sation in Love at First Byte (which I knew was going to be the case, so I'm really just sad I have a bottle of polish I probably can't get rid of) and Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Get Juiced.  I was hoping for the SH in Jaded, but, really, I have several polishes close to that color that I already use and love (I like the formulas of those other polishes better than this stuff), and I don't think they went out any other color in my sort of shade, so pretty much anything I got would end up getting sighed at.  Now I just have to sort out what I won't use (hairspray and heat protectant stuff?  Not for me) and update my swap list.  My keeper total is over a hundred bucks, and I might be able to skip buying facial cleanser this year (I've got allergy concerns), so I'm not kicking myself about this splurge for a change!

(The eyeliner is very similar to a couple of other liners I already have, but I love this color group, so I tend to collect similar shades in it, and I think this is going to wear better than the other ones I have, plus I can toss one of the doesn't-wear-as-well liners in my bag for touchups, so win all around!)


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this the set you got, by any chance? I'm dying to try several of these things and this looks perfect!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008LUGLMC?psc=1


 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008LUGLMC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

yep, just checked they are the same! 

Shipped quickly and came as promised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

my color variations were Poole, Firey Island and Teal


----------



## latinafeminista (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome, thanks for confirming!


----------



## lioness90 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard anything more about when the Sephora sun safety kit will be released?  Does anyone know how long it was available last year?
> 
> As someone who missed out on the Allure beauty box, thebalm sale and the zoya sale, I really NEED this one.


 This. After seeing everyone's pictures I wish I ordered the Allure box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amy lyn (May 3, 2013)

I'm new (I suppose you can tell!).  Is there an official trade forum?  I received the Bit Faker polish and a teal colored pencil (can't remember the actual name without looking) and I don't think either would look right on me. 

*edited to add the word 'think'


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new (I suppose you can tell!).  Is there an official trade forum?  I received the Bit Faker polish and a teal colored pencil (can't remember the actual name without looking) and I don't think either would look right on me.
> 
> *edited to add the word 'think'


 We do have official buy/sell/trade forums!  I'm putting a link to the Subscription Box Swaps forum below.  Please be sure to read all the official rules and guidelines on trade, especially as there are restrictions on length of membership/# of posts before you can start trading.  Good luck and happy swapping!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps


----------



## OiiO (May 3, 2013)

Pictures of everything and a couple more swatches!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amy lyn (May 3, 2013)

> We do have official buy/sell/trade forums! Â I'm putting a link to the Subscription Box Swaps forum below. Â Please be sure to read all the official rules and guidelines on trade, especially as there are restrictions on length of membership/# of posts before you can start trading. Â Good luck and happy swapping! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23798/subscription-box-swaps


Perfect thank you!!


----------



## unicorn (May 4, 2013)

man, i am SO regretting not getting this. boo.


----------



## lioness90 (May 4, 2013)

> Pictures of everything and a couple more swatches!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture heavy!





Spoiler: Picture heavy!



I am kicking myself for not getting this :-( It looks awesome! For some reason when I looked at the email I thought that I wouldn't use a lot of the stuff for some reason. How often does allure put out a box?


----------



## gemstone (May 4, 2013)

Hey guys, for those of you who really like the pixi pencil, target's mobile coupons that just came out include a $5 off $15 or more of any pixi product


----------



## lioness90 (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey guys, for those of you who really like the pixi pencil, target's mobile coupons that just came out include a $5 off $15 or more of any pixi product


 Thanks! Unfortunately, I purposely avoid Target's beauty section. I can't walk out that section without at least 10 items lol.


----------



## Soxi (May 4, 2013)

> Pictures of everything and a couple more swatches!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture heavy!





Spoiler: Picture heavy!



That eyeliner looks great on you! I love your manicure, perfect lines down by the cuticles. I can never get mine that good, though i don't have a very steady hand and totally fail at eyeliner too. How many coats of the polish did you use in these pictures?


----------



## page5 (May 4, 2013)

I received the Butter London in Poole. As I was taking the pic below in my office yesterday one of the men I work with walked by. I heard him down the hall ask another guy, "why would someone take a picture of their foot?"


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 4, 2013)

> I received the Butter London in Poole. As I was taking the pic below in my office yesterday one of the men I work with walked by. I heard him down the hall ask another guy, "why would someone take a picture of their foot?"


 Lol, they just don't understand!


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2013)

Time to summer-ize my bathroom and put away the winter stuff now that I have all of these new goodies!  If I were to sell individual items from the box, what's a fair asking price?  I have a coworker who wants to buy some of these things (I hate hairspray and pink-orange nail polish, and she loves those things, for example), and I'm just not sure how much to ask for.  Half the retail?  A quarter?  

And I had been looking at some of the hair products and noticed that they were for use with hair dryers, so I put them in my get-rid-of stash because I didn't have a hair dryer and haven't had one since, oh, the early '90s, if then -- and then last night, I broke down and bought one from Goodwill for four bucks to remove candle wax from my wall (*total* success, by the way!).  Which of the heat items in this box are more like heat-activated leave-in conditioners than anything else?  *Are* any of the things in this box like that?  I do *not* want styling products.  Conditioners are good, though.


----------



## OiiO (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That eyeliner looks great on you! I love your manicure, perfect lines down by the cuticles. I can never get mine that good, though i don't have a very steady hand and totally fail at eyeliner too. How many coats of the polish did you use in these pictures?


 Thank you!

That's 4 coats of polish, the formula is actually very streaky and sheer.


----------



## Emr410 (May 6, 2013)

FYI my Sephora in JCP had the sun safety kits out!! I picked a couple up. They are $26.


----------



## mariahk83 (May 6, 2013)

> FYI my Sephora in JCP had the sun safety kits out!! I picked a couple up. They are $26.


 There's more than one kind?


----------



## pharmatwizz (May 6, 2013)

Awesome! I'll have to stop by tomorrow at mine to see if they have any! Thanks for the heads up 





also... what too faced product is that?


----------



## Emr410 (May 6, 2013)

> There's more than one kind?


 Ahh sorry. I was confused in the store too. I thought there were two kits when I was looking at them, but those pictures are actually the front and back of the bag.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh sorry. I was confused in the store too. I thought there were two kits when I was looking at them, but those pictures are actually the front and back of the bag.


 would you mind listing the contents of the bag?  I'm on the fence about getting this, and it'd be nice to know what makes up the $159 value.  The case also looks flimsier than the train case it came in last year... is it a soft-sided case?

No big if you can't do it, and thanks in advance if you can!  We'd be grateful!


----------



## Emr410 (May 6, 2013)

> Awesome! I'll have to stop by tomorrow at mine to see if they have any! Thanks for the heads upÂ
> 
> 
> 
> also... what too faced product is that?


 It is the soleil matte bronzer.


----------



## IffB (May 6, 2013)

Posted on Sephora's Beauty Talk about the Sunsafety Kit: PTR Max Sheer All Day Moisture Defense Lotion Bare Minerals Mineral Veil with SPF (includes a brush) Ole Henriksen Protect the Truth SPF 50 ST Tropez Instant Glow Body Lotion Boscia Self Defense Vital Antioxidant Moisture SPF 30 Josie Maran SPF 40 Lotion Tartes New self Tanner Too Faced Bronzer in Chocolate Soleil Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF 15 Smashbox Photo Finish Primer w SPF 20 Skin Transformer SPF 20 Dr Brandt Flexitone BB Cream Dr Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad (self tanner towelette)


----------



## bluemustang (May 6, 2013)

> There's more than one kind?


 Can you list everything??


----------



## gemstone (May 6, 2013)

> Posted on Sephora's Beauty Talk about the Sunsafety Kit: PTR Max Sheer All Day Moisture Defense Lotion Bare Minerals Mineral Veil with SPF (includes a brush) Ole Henriksen Protect the Truth SPF 50 ST Tropez Instant Glow Body Lotion Boscia Self Defense Vital Antioxidant Moisture SPF 30 Josie Maran SPF 40 Lotion Tartes New self Tanner Too Faced Bronzer in Chocolate Soleil Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF 15 Smashbox Photo Finish Primer w SPF 20 Skin Transformer SPF 20 Dr Brandt Flexitone BB Cream Dr Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad (self tanner towelette) And $16 of the $26 goes towards the skin cancer foundation. I wish it had more sunscreen and less self tanners, other than that I'm pretty happy with the kit.


 Ugh I hate that dr. Brandt bb cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (May 6, 2013)

Super sad there is no Vitazing  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (May 6, 2013)

> Ugh I hate that dr. Brandt bb cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know, I edited my post to delete he comments that were copied from someone's post at Sephora.... I have a dislike for Dr Brandt due to the empty samples from Birchbox. Although this has a lot of options to try for the price, since I do not self tan or bronze, I think I rather use my funds for one product with a high SPF from Clinique or LancÃ´me when they are offering a great gift with purchase!


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I edited my post to delete he comments that were copied from someone's post at Sephora.... I have a dislike for Dr Brandt due to the empty samples from Birchbox. Although this has a lot of options to try for the price, since I do not self tan or bronze, I think I rather use my funds for one product with a high SPF from Clinique or LancÃ´me when they are offering a great gift with purchase!


 I don't think Dr. Brandt has ever been sampled through Birchbox.  It's going out in this month's Sample Society.  I'm pretty sure the empty tubes from Birchbox were Dr. Jart.


----------



## gemstone (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I edited my post to delete he comments that were copied from someone's post at Sephora.... I have a dislike for Dr Brandt due to the empty samples from Birchbox. Although this has a lot of options to try for the price, since I do not self tan or bronze, I think I rather use my funds for one product with a high SPF from Clinique or LancÃ´me when they are offering a great gift with purchase!


 I think you are confusing Dr. Jart with Dr. Brandt.  I LOVE the Dr. Jart+ water fuse bb cream, but they have had issues with their sample packaging in the past before for sure.  I got the Dr. Brandt flexitone BB as a sample from sephora and it "color corrected" to ORANGE.  I am pretty fair, and it was so gross and wrong on me.  I hope it is helpful for other people, but I don't think it was flattering at all.


----------



## cari12 (May 6, 2013)

Is it bad that I'm a little relieved the sun safety kit doesn't look super enticing? Haha! I've spent so much this month and I was going to make myself skip it so I'm glad I don't NEED it ;-)


----------



## IffB (May 6, 2013)

> I think you are confusing Dr. Jart with Dr. Brandt. Â I LOVE the Dr. Jart+ water fuse bb cream, but they have had issues with their sample packaging in the past before for sure. Â I got the Dr. Brandt flexitone BB as a sample from sephora and it "color corrected" to ORANGE. Â I am pretty fair, and it was so gross and wrong on me. Â I hope it is helpful for other people, but I don't think it was flattering at all.


 You are probably right......all the samples I got for BB cream looked orangy... (Try the Wei CC cream in light from Birchbox or the Aveeno fair to light BB cream)


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad that I'm a little relieved the sun safety kit doesn't look super enticing? Haha! I've spent so much this month and I was going to make myself skip it so I'm glad I don't NEED it ;-)


 I'm feeling the same way!  I had even planned on getting it, but now that I see what's in it, I think I can pass.  Unless, of course, they have another version available at the freestanding stores that just calls to me.


----------



## gemstone (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are probably right......all the samples I got for BB cream looked orangy... (Try the Wei CC cream in light from Birchbox or the Aveeno fair to light BB cream)


 I do love the Wei CC cream although that is too light for me in the summer.  I generally have great luck with bb/cc creams but I don't know why the dr. brandt was so off for me.  I have been disappointed that other cc creams aren't more like the wei formula.


----------



## JHP07 (May 6, 2013)

The sephora sun safety kit looks like it's a great deal. When I look at kits/sets, I often compare these to subscription boxes. Do I think it's worth 2.6 birchboxes or 1.25 glossyboxes? Absolutely! I also appreciate that $10 of each kit is donated to the skin cancer foundation.

Sunscreen is a product that I apply daily (usually twice a day). Honestly, I wasn't always vigilant about applying sunscreen; seeing pictures of skin cancer lesions during derm lectures has made me a sunscreen advocate! Also, off topic - today is melanoma monday, so it's very timely that the sephora sun safety kit contents have been revealed today.


----------



## shabs (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting.  Can't wait to get this kit.



> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Posted on Sephora's Beauty Talk about the Sunsafety Kit:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are probably right......all the samples I got for BB cream looked orangy... (Try the Wei CC cream in light from Birchbox or the *Aveeno fair to light BB cream)*


 I have fair skin as well &amp; the Aveeno fair to light didn't work for me. Made me a tad orange. Sigh.

Thanks for posting. I will probably be getting this one. I won't use the self tanning products. I'm fair skinned but too scared to use it and honestly I've never been tan so it might be weird. lol. But the other products I will use.


----------



## Emr410 (May 7, 2013)

> would you mind listing the contents of the bag? Â I'm on the fence about getting this, and it'd be nice to know what makes up the $159 value. Â The case also looks flimsier than the train case it came in last year... is it a soft-sided case? No big if you can't do it, and thanks in advance if you can! Â We'd be grateful! Â


 BareMinerals Mineral veil and brush .03 oz Boscia self defense vital antioxidant Moisture broad spectrum SPF 30 .5 oz Dr Brandt signature flexitone bb cream SPF 30 .25 oz Dr. Dennis gross alpha beta glow pad 1 pad Josie Mara Argan Daily Moisturizer SPF 40 .5 oz Miracle Skin Transformer face SPF 20 .16 oz Ole Henriksen protect the truth SPF 50 .5 oz Peter Thomas Roth max sheer all day moisture defense SPF 30 .5 oz Smashbox photo finish primer SPF 20 .25 oz St tropez one night only instant glow 1.69 oz Tarte brazilliance skin rejuvenating maracuja self tanner .5 oz Too faced soleil matte bronzer .14 oz ETA the case is soft with the sides being a metallic pleather and the front and back clear flexible plastic ( if that makes sense)


----------



## Xiang (May 7, 2013)

I think I wish I had gotten the Allure Summer Box instead of waiting for the Sephora one. Gonna pass. But at least in the end I got to save money.  =p


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 7, 2013)

http://www.sephora.com/lash-stash-to-go-P379131?skuId=1508332

There was a new Sephora Favorites out, hopefully the sun safety kit will be this Friday's Fan Friday deal, they did it like that last year.

I think there are fewer products this year, but seems like a nice mix, and a lot I haven't tried yet.


----------



## numbersmom (May 7, 2013)

> http://www.sephora.com/lash-stash-to-go-P379131?skuId=1508332 There was a new Sephora Favorites out, hopefully the sun safety kit will be this Friday's Fan Friday deal, they did it like that last year. I think there are fewer products this year, but seems like a nice mix, and a lot I haven't tried yet.Â


 New to Sephora, what is a friday fan deal? Does that mean it will be discounted?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BareMinerals Mineral veil and brush .03 oz
> 
> ...


 Thank you!!!  And your description of the case makes perfect sense!


----------



## unicorn (May 7, 2013)

Which mineral veil formula is included? i'm on the fence about this.. smashbox photofinish primer breaks me out like crazy and self tanners and i rarely get along. i've tried the flexitone bb cream before too and it was way too dark.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm worried this is just going to have too many products i can't use in it. boo.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 7, 2013)

It looks like it's up on the website, but "not in stock"

http://www.sephora.com/sun-safety-kit-P379059?skuId=1524727


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2013)

I think the sizes are GREAT in the kit.

I may be mistaken but they seem better than last year?

I also love that they included a powder bronzer.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2013)

Here are the "official" contents of the kit (as posted on the Sephora website).

*This set contains:*
- 0.03 oz bareMineralsÂ® Original Mineral Veil Broad Spectrum SPF 25
- bareMineralsÂ® Mini Flawless Application Brush
- 0.5 oz BosciaÂ® Self-Defense Antioxidant Moisture Broad Spectrum SPF 30
- 0.3 oz Clarins UV Plus HP Sunscreen Multi-Protection Broad Spectrum SPF 40
- 0.25 oz Dr. BrandtÂ® Signature FlexitoneÂ® BB Cream SPF 30
- 1 Towelette Dr. Dennis Gross Skincareâ„¢ Alpha BetaÂ® Glow Padâ„¢
- 0.5 oz Josie Maran Cosmetics Argan Daily Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 40
- 0.5 oz LancÃ´me Bienfait Multi-Vital SPF 30 Cream
- 0.5 oz L'Occitane Immortelle Brightening Hand Care SPF 20
- 0.16 oz Miracle Skin Transformer Miracle Skin Transformer Face SPF 20
- 0.5 oz Ole Henriksen Protect the Truth SPF 50+
- 0.5 oz Origins A Perfect Worldâ„¢ SPF 25 Age-Defense Moisturizer with White Tea
- 0.5 oz Peter Thomas Roth Clinical Skincare Max Sheer Day Moisture DefenseÂ® Lotion SPF 30
- 0.169 oz Sephora Collection Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF 15 Sunscreen
- 0.64 oz Ultimate Protection Cream+ Broad Spectrum SPF 50+
- 0.25 oz Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer SPF 20 with Dermaxylâ„¢ Complex
- 1.69 oz St. Tropez One Night Only Instant Glow Body Lotion
- 0.5 oz Tarte Brazilliance Skin Rejuvenating Maracuja Self Tanner
- 0.14 oz Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Matte Bronzing Powder with Real Cocoa
- Cosmetic bag
There seems to be some additional items that weren't listed in the previous posts, like Clarins, L'occitane, Origins etc.

And it's $30 not $26.

I am ALL OVER this kit!!!!!!

Btw, I seem to remember that this Kit is available only to VIBs or BI's at first. Then it opens up. Does that sound right?


----------



## unicorn (May 7, 2013)

seeing the official list, i think im probably just going to get it. ill give anything i wont use to my mom or sister anyways.


----------



## shabs (May 7, 2013)

There's a shiseido spf50 item not noted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, $20 donation from each kit will benefit The Skin Cancer Foundation.


----------



## bluemustang (May 7, 2013)

So



> Here are the "official" contents of the kit (as posted on the Sephora website).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There seems to be some additional items that weren't listed in the previous posts, like Clarins, L'occitane, Origins etc. And it's $30 not $26. I am ALL OVER this kit!!!!!! Btw, I seem to remember that this Kit is available only to VIBs or BI's at first. Then it opens up. Does that sound right? so happy there are more items.. I'll be getting this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the "official" contents of the kit (as posted on the Sephora website).
> 
> ...


 I want to try some of the items. Any word on when will it be in stock?


----------



## AshJs3 (May 7, 2013)

I'll definitely be getting the sun safety kit! SPF is my best friend!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (May 7, 2013)

My guess is the one purchased and posted is exclusive to Sephora inside JCP. Thus the different products and lesser price. My SIJCP has lots of different sets that you cant get online. I like the online one best but I'm sure ill pick up a few of each since the Josie moisturizer is a HG for me and it retails for $14. And I have a trip to Vegas coming up so I'm gonna need the SPF!


----------



## wels5711 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad that I'm a little relieved the sun safety kit doesn't look super enticing? Haha! I've spent so much this month and I was going to make myself skip it so I'm glad I don't NEED it ;-)


I feel like I already have most of the items in in my sample stash already


----------



## Sputinka (May 7, 2013)

Getting the sun safety it for sure. It's great every year.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like it's up on the website, but "not in stock"
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/sun-safety-kit-P379059?skuId=1524727


Still not in stock.  I will be lurking.


----------



## Emr410 (May 7, 2013)

> Here are the "official" contents of the kit (as posted on the Sephora website).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There seems to be some additional items that weren't listed in the previous posts, like Clarins, L'occitane, Origins etc. And it's $30 not $26. I am ALL OVER this kit!!!!!! Btw, I seem to remember that this Kit is available only to VIBs or BI's at first. Then it opens up. Does that sound right? I think maybe the one I got was different since I got it at Sephora inside JCP like someone else mentioned. It seems to have a few less items, but I think that's why it's $26 and not 30.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2013)

Btw, if you got Bit Faker in the Allure box, how did you like it?

I am thinking of buying it online without swatching it first.


----------



## alliekers (May 7, 2013)

I'll be stalking Sephora.com for this kit until it's in stock. Never ordered one before, but I'm looking forward to trying it. Pretty great deal for all the product and I like that they are donating $20 to the Skin Cancer Foundation.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BareMinerals Mineral veil and brush .03 oz
> 
> ...


 I can see from your pictures that yours is in fact $26 and doesn't seem to have all of the products from the online link, plus the case looks different...so there is a slimmed down store version that is different from the online version this year.  Innnnteresting.


----------



## Charity1217 (May 7, 2013)

> Super sad there is no Vitazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! I love that stuff.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 7, 2013)

Interesting, I was going to pick up one today after I finished getting my nails did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but totally forgot, so I am glad I did. I will gladly pay the extra 4 bucks for more samples. 

speaking of samples... 

I have started moving my things from my school apartment back home, and all my nail polish, makeup and full size products went yesterday, so I am going to be living off samples for 10 days! I hope I can get through quite a few of [email protected]


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 8, 2013)

I hate how they are taunting us by putting it up on the website when they won't even tell us the date it will be available for purchase. They just keep saying "in the middle of May" or "within the next few weeks."


----------



## unicorn (May 8, 2013)

Looks like they removed the kit from the site - the link no longer works!


----------



## lapsesinlogic (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Btw, if you got Bit Faker in the Allure box, how did you like it?
> 
> I am thinking of buying it online without swatching it first.


 I _loved _it. It went on great, just two coats needed. It was strangely subtle for a full-coverage glitter. I really liked it with my skin tone, too (Hispanic, olive-tan). And it came off easily enough with my Zoya remover.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they removed the kit from the site - the link no longer works!


 Yeah, I had it on my shopping list, and it's gone now.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I _loved _it. It went on great, just two coats needed. It was strangely subtle for a full-coverage glitter. I really liked it with my skin tone, too (Hispanic, olive-tan). And it came off easily enough with my Zoya remover.


Thank you! Glad you love it. I agree, there is something subtle and innately chic about that polish, even though it is full on glitter.

OK, that was all the enabling I needed! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## numbersmom (May 8, 2013)

> Yeah, I had it on my shopping list, and it's gone now.Â


 Is it me or does the whole sephora site suck today?


----------



## AsianGirl (May 8, 2013)

Perfect timing.  I got the Sun Kit last year, and just started to use the very last moisturizer.  The only items left are Self Tanner/Bronzer items which I don't ever use.  I think the week of 20May is when the Sun Kit will be available at Sephora. 

I'll definitely get it again!


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2013)

Whoo! I sold a bunch of stuff from the Allure box to a coworker! Both hairsprays, the fake tan stuff, the SH and Sation polishes, the perfume, the bikini wax stuff, and maybe another item or two. $30. Now I don't feel so bad about spending $50 on the box because I kept the butter LONDON, Pixi liner, shampoo and conditioner, all of the leave-in hair treatments, lip gloss, lip balm, both facial cleansers, and a few more things, and it ended up costing me $20!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I had it on my shopping list, and it's gone now.


Me, too. 

Waiting impatiently.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 10, 2013)

My Sephora in JCP had a kit, so I bought it, but I still think I want the online one too... I'm bad.


----------



## maryissa (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Sephora in JCP had a kit, so I bought it, but I still think I want the online one too... I'm bad.


 Just making sure, but the Sephora in JCP sells the $26 kit?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just making sure, but the Sephora in JCP sells the $26 kit?


 Yeah, they sell the $26 one. I was just impatient about waiting for the online one to become available, but I might buy that one too.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perfect timing.  I got the Sun Kit last year, and just started to use the very last moisturizer.  The only items left are Self Tanner/Bronzer items which I don't ever use.  I think the week of 20May is when the Sun Kit will be available at Sephora.
> 
> I'll definitely get it again!


Yay! I can't wait till May 20th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Sephora in JCP had a kit, so I bought it, but I still think I want the online one too... I'm bad.


 
  Me too... I bought the JCP one today but will still probably buy the Sephora one when it becomes  available.  Even the JCP one was a good deal....$26 for 14 items, with $16 going to skin cancer  research.


----------



## iluvmidge2 (May 18, 2013)

Sun Safety Set is finally up on the site now(as of 8:50amET)!! Go!Go!Go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bet it'll sell out QUICK based on all the people asking about it on Facebook!


----------



## tgooberbutt (May 18, 2013)

You rock! Just got mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Sun Safety Set is finally up on the site now(as of 8:50amET)!! Go!Go!Go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bet it'll sell out QUICK based on all the people asking about it on Facebook!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 18, 2013)

Yay, finally! Is it bad that I bought one even though I bought a JCP one earlier?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2013)

Yay! Just came here to report the SS Kits are up! But you already knew that!

I just bought two! I was so excited I "almost" forgot to put in a promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, finally! Is it bad that I bought one even though I bought a JCP one earlier?


 totally did the same thing.  And I also bought one for my sister for her bday!


----------



## Azura Nova (May 18, 2013)

Couldn't find the kit.. then realized they don't ship it to Canada -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lns02 (May 18, 2013)

The sephora site is basically down.  I've been trying to get a kit for the last 30 mins!  Sigh.


----------



## Shannon28 (May 18, 2013)

Yay, I'm super excited to get the kit. There are so many things I haven't tried yet in it.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 18, 2013)

Ugh! I placed a Sephora order on Wednesday and was like "Man, I wish the sun safety kit was available." Now I'm going to have to order it and something else to get free shipping.


----------



## lovepinkk (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the update ladies!! I just went and ordered the kit and I'm super excited!!


----------



## lns02 (May 18, 2013)

Are you guys able to get on the site??


----------



## lns02 (May 18, 2013)

Never mind!  Got it!!


----------



## lioness90 (May 18, 2013)

I brought it but I forgot to use ebates


----------



## gemstone (May 18, 2013)

I stopped in sephora &amp; picked it up, I'm trying to save money and I know I would've spent the extra 20 to get free shipping.  It wasn't out yet, but the manager at my store is incredible and went and got one from the back for me.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stopped in sephora &amp; picked it up, I'm trying to save money and I know I would've spent the extra 20 to get free shipping.  It wasn't out yet, but the manager at my store is incredible and went and got one from the back for me.


I thought it was an online only exclusive. Great to know it's available in stores!


----------



## bluemustang (May 18, 2013)

FINALLY! lol. I ordered it and the pink Moondust UD shadow that I have been drooling over in the Ipsy thread. Woo hoo!


----------



## gemstone (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought it was an online only exclusive. Great to know it's available in stores!


 the manager at my sephora said that they won't be on display in sephora until june.


----------



## bluemustang (May 18, 2013)

> the manager at my sephora said that they won't be on display in sephora until june.


 Last year the manager was also nice enough to get it from the back for me.. I agree it's in stores slightly later than online. Oh and I got the VIB Tarte Trio (again)..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (May 18, 2013)

I just got the sun kit! I ordered a roller ball to get it over the $50 for free shipping. They have a promotion that expires 5/19 if you buy a fragrance, including a roller ball, you get 3X points!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 18, 2013)

Boo, I really want to snag this, but just paid $300 to send one brother to football camp and am getting suckered into tux shopping and stuff with the other brother for his senior prom! Hopefully, these are available in a few days when payday rolls around. How fast did they sell out last year, anyone remember?


----------



## lioness90 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Boo, I really want to snag this, but just paid $300 to send one brother to football camp and am getting suckered into tux shopping and stuff with the other brother for his senior prom! Hopefully, these are available in a few days when payday rolls around. How fast did they sell out last year, anyone remember?


 Awww you sound like a great sister! Hopefully you can get this when you can.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 18, 2013)

> Awww you sound like a great sister! Hopefully you can get this when you can.


 I'm mom without having to give birth lol. You should see the looks I get sometimes when I talk about them or we're out in public. I'm 28 with an 18 and 17 yo.. which would be scary and sick! Lol


----------



## wurly (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Boo, I really want to snag this, but just paid $300 to send one brother to football camp and am getting suckered into tux shopping and stuff with the other brother for his senior prom! Hopefully, these are available in a few days when payday rolls around. How fast did they sell out last year, anyone remember?


 I can just picture it. He asks for your opinion and help picking out the tux, and then when it comes time to pay, so convenient, you are right there! Yes, I have nieces who are a little younger, and very similar situation. I have to buy the older one an iphone so I can track her movements... hmmm.


----------



## lioness90 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm mom without having to give birth lol. You should see the looks I get sometimes when I talk about them or we're out in public. I'm 28 with an 18 and 17 yo.. which would be scary and sick! Lol


 Lol! I know what you mean! I'm 22 and I get those looks when I'm out shopping with my brother (12) and sister (13). One time in Target, my brother and I were in the toy aisle and he was talking to another kid. The kid's mom came and said "We have to go! Say bye to your friend and his mother!". I just wanted to freak out lol!

No one seems to think that I'm their older sibling. Or maybe I just look old lol


----------



## LisaLeah (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Boo, I really want to snag this, but just paid $300 to send one brother to football camp and am getting suckered into tux shopping and stuff with the other brother for his senior prom! Hopefully, these are available in a few days when payday rolls around. How fast did they sell out last year, anyone remember?


I think you should be fine. They aren't arriving in store until June! So even if you miss it online, you can pick it up in store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(and not have to worry about spending $50 to make free shipping)

You're a great sister btw!


----------



## Ashitude (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I brought it but I forgot to use ebates


ugh me too!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 18, 2013)

I ordered it and an eyeshadow since I am trying to do a makeout, and I had to pay shipping. $44 for this kit and an eyeshadow duo I have been wanting for the past year.  Can't wait to get my stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 18, 2013)

> I can just picture it. He asks for your opinion and help picking out the tux, and then when it comes time to pay, so convenient, you are right there! Yes, I have nieces who are a little younger, and very similar situation. I have to buy the older one an iphone so I can track her movements... hmmm.Â


 Tax return time, everyone got new phones! The amount of texts they go through is mind boggling! ! He's got a nice Pinterest board full of handsome suits so he's got some swag lol. His gf of 4 years will snag a shirt/tie whatever combo. They always hit dances in coordinating colors lol.. Aqua for Sadie Hawkins.. too cute!


> Lol! I know what you mean! I'm 22 and I get those looks when I'm out shopping with my brother (12) and sister (13). One time in Target, my brother and I were in the toy aisle and he was talking to another kid. The kid's mom came and said "We have to go! Say bye to your friend and his mother!". I just wanted to freak out lol! No one seems to think that I'm their older sibling. Or maybe I just look old lol


 Isn't that crazy? A youth pastor at our local church thought I was their mom and come to find out, the man is 3 years younger than I am! Bet he said a prayer for me lol!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 18, 2013)

> I think you should be fine. They aren't arriving in store until June! So even if you miss it online, you can pick it up in store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and not have to worry about spending $50 to make free shipping) You're a great sister btw!


 Thanks! Totally didn't realize they'd hit stores.. I can relax now. . And let the money fly away lol.


----------



## lioness90 (May 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ugh me too!


 I got so excited that I completely forgot. I wish there was a way to automatically link ebates to all of my online accounts.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Isn't that crazy? A youth pastor at our local church thought I was their mom and come to find out, the man is 3 years younger than I am! Bet he said a prayer for me lol!


 Lol!


----------



## amy lyn (May 18, 2013)

I bit the bullet and ordered the sun safety box.  I'm not sure how much of it I'll use but it's for a good cause, right?   RIGHT??!!


----------



## jackielyn1 (May 19, 2013)

I ordered my sun safety box yesterday. Sooo excited to get it!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Totally didn't realize they'd hit stores.. I can relax now. . And let the money fly away lol.


 They hit the New York Sephoras this Wednesday May, 22.  You might want to check with your Sephora and ask them to put one away for you!






 




 




 




 

If you are ordering one today, don't forget to put some little fragrance thing in there, you'll get 3X for the purchase.


----------



## Xiang (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you are ordering one today, don't forget to put some little fragrance thing in there, you'll get 3X for the purchase.


 This never occurred to me but what a great idea! &gt;_&lt;


----------



## catipa (May 20, 2013)

I just ordered mine this morning.  I was scared I was too late but I got one.


----------



## Mary322 (May 20, 2013)

I received an email about it on Saturday from Sephora and immediately ordered it. I have never gotten one before, so I am super excited! I didn't know about the 3X points for fragrance orders, I don't know how I missed it, but I did. I actually ordered the Tarte Lash Primer I had heard such great things about to get my order to over $50 for free shipping. I also had enough points to order the Buxom Glow &amp; Tell, which looks pretty cute:





Has anyone used their Beauty Insider points for this yet?


----------



## Meggpi (May 20, 2013)

I bought the Sun Safety Kit this am without really thinking it through.  I complain all the time about how I can't wear chemical sunscreen on my face, and buy a whole bag of it.  My shoulders are getting protected in an upscale way this summer.  At least a few of them are titanium dioxide and I want the bronzer and the self tanner.

Actually, I might use some of it on my hands.  My mother was showing me her hands the other day--they look so old even though her face looks so young.  I think I might start SPFing mine.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 20, 2013)

I ordered my Sun Safety Kit this weekend as well. I really wanted to buy it in the store, but got sick of waiting!


----------



## bluemustang (May 20, 2013)

> I bought the Sun Safety Kit this am without really thinking it through. Â I complain all the time about how I can't wear chemical sunscreen on my face, and buy a whole bag of it. Â My shoulders are getting protected in an upscale way this summer. Â At least a few of them are titanium dioxide and I want the bronzer and the self tanner. Actually, I might use some of it on my hands. Â My mother was showing me her hands the other day--they look so old even though her face looks so young. Â I think I might start SPFing mine.


Haha I hate it when I do stuff like that! I'm almost 33 and feel like my hands look older than my face reflects.. I need to be better about using sunscreen on the back of my hands.. Good reminder to pull out the face product samples with spf that I don't love and keep them out for my hands.


----------



## wurly (May 20, 2013)

Madonna syndrome! Her face looks much younger than her hands. I've been using lotion and sunscreen on my hands every day I go out for a few years. I work with a lot of paper, so I get a lot of paper cuts. I put a tube of lotion with sunscreen right by the door, next to my keys so I won't forget. In the winter, I use it before putting on gloves, in the summer I put it on up to my elbows because of the sun I get while driving. Have you ever noticed your arms don't look the same by the end of the summer? I have way more sunspots on my left arm.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

I wish I had the extra money right now to get the Sun Safety Kit. I have enough sunscreen to last me for another month or so but I'd really like to stock up and find a "favorite". Though, I have no interest in the bronzer or self tanner, so maybe it's for the best.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, I might use some of it on my hands.  My mother was showing me her hands the other day--they look so old even though her face looks so young.  I think I might start SPFing mine.







 




 




 
Hmmm... that's a great idea!  I am going to keep a tube of the SPF lotion in my car next to the anti-bacterial lotion.  During summer drives my left arm and hand are always darker!





 


Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Have you ever noticed your arms don't look the same by the end of the summer? I have way more sunspots on my left arm.
Me too!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I had the extra money right now to get the Sun Safety Kit. I have enough sunscreen to last me for another month or so but I'd really like to stock up and find a "favorite". Though, I have no interest in the bronzer or self tanner, so maybe it's for the best.


 I know what you mean.   I've been cutting back in other areas to squeeze out the extra $$.  It's such a good deal that I know I'd be spending more money later on to buy inferior quality product for the two summer months and half of June and September.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 20, 2013)

Ugh! I need Jergens to add SPF to their lotion that's not the natural Glow stuff. I cover myself from head to toe with that in the mornings and it would be so much easier. I guess I can start mixing in some lotions with SPF. I mainly just worry about my face, but you guys are right I should really consider my hands and arms.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh! I need Jergens to add SPF to their lotion that's not the natural Glow stuff. I cover myself from head to toe with that in the mornings and it would be so much easier. I guess I can start mixing in some lotions with SPF. I mainly just worry about my face, but you guys are right I should really consider my hands and arms.


 I never used to do my hands, arms, or chest...and (though I don't tan, don't go in the sun much, couldn't tan even if I wanted to) I notice that the skin is permanently a bit darker than it used to be there. It disturbs me, I've used sunscreen on my arms, hands, and chest ever since!


----------



## wurly (May 20, 2013)

Honestly, it's not just the sunspots. I noticed that the skin on my decolletage area has actually changed, and become coarser with sun exposure. I use this Hawaiian Tropic lotion with sunscreen that is supposed to moisturize for 12 hours, and is spf30. And anything from the sephora sun safety kit for body.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Honestly, it's not just the sunspots. I noticed that the skin on my decolletage area has actually changed, and become coarser with sun exposure. I use this Hawaiian Tropic lotion with sunscreen that is supposed to moisturize for 12 hours, and is spf30. And anything from the sephora sun safety kit for body.


 If you have any beauty subs, you might want to try some of the anti-aging face products (creams and serums) on your chest in the evening and the SPF during the day.  When it's coarse it's not so much moisture that it's loosing but more collagen and thus elasticity.  If it's good for the face, it'll likely help with the skin on the decolletage too!


----------



## wurly (May 20, 2013)

That's a good idea. I got 1 sunburn in that area, and after it healed I noticed a difference in skin texture. Amazing that just one little sunburn can do so much damage.


----------



## AliMo (May 20, 2013)

For road trips and long car rides, my friend and I often have light colored cardigans with us to throw over our arms (we both announce our moms will kill us otherwise!). My mom actually sometimes will cover her left arm with a random towel or shirt she has in the car.

I totally want to get some hand cream with SPF in it, but it seems so hard to find!

What I always forget is putting sunblock on the back of my neck when I have a ponytail on. It's like, nope I don't see it so it must not be there...lol!


----------



## gemstone (May 20, 2013)

> For road trips and long car rides, my friend and I often have light colored cardigans with us to throw over our arms (we both announce our moms will kill us otherwise!). My mom actually sometimes will cover her left arm with a random towel or shirt she has in the car. I totally want to get some hand cream with SPF in it, but it seems so hard to find! What I always forget is putting sunblock on the back of my neck when I have a ponytail on. It's like, nope I don't see it so it must not be there...lol!


 Julep makes one! http://www.julep.com/shop/daylight-defense-spf-30.html


----------



## AliMo (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep makes one!
> 
> http://www.julep.com/shop/daylight-defense-spf-30.html


oh yeah! I forgot that my cousin mentioned she got some through Pink Panel in her Julep hand product trial. Thanks!


----------



## StillPooh (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received an email about it on Saturday from Sephora and immediately ordered it. I have never gotten one before, so I am super excited! I didn't know about the 3X points for fragrance orders, I don't know how I missed it, but I did. I actually ordered the Tarte Lash Primer I had heard such great things about to get my order to over $50 for free shipping. I also had enough points to order the Buxom Glow &amp; Tell, which looks pretty cute:
> 
> ...


Yes! I bought it just to get my hands on the Buxom Tahiti bronzer. It smells like coconut.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! I bought it just to get my hands on the Buxom Tahiti bronzer. It smells like coconut.


 Just ordered my Sun safety kit and got this w/my points also.  Nice to know about the coconut scent!  Can't wait to get my order.


----------



## amy lyn (May 21, 2013)

Got my sun safety kit today. OMG that too faced bronzer smells so good I want to lick it!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 21, 2013)

Mine should be here on the 22nd.


----------



## Ashitude (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy lyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my sun safety kit today. OMG that too faced bronzer smells so good I want to lick it!


Got mine today also. I purchased the Milk Chocolate bronzer a couple of months ago. I will keep the smaller one for traveling. They smell SO good.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 21, 2013)

Wow. My kits arrived today!

They are even more impressive in person!!!!

What a fantastic buy!


----------



## pride (May 21, 2013)

I am so in for one of these! I want to get the free shipping and need $12 to do so and can't think of what else to get. :/


----------



## LisaLeah (May 21, 2013)

The Sun Safety Kit is out of stock online already!!!!!

That went faaaaast!

I wonder if it is still going to be in stores? I am assuming so.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sun Safety Kit is out of stock online already!!!!!
> 
> ...


 June according to sephora associates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mary322 (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! I bought it just to get my hands on the Buxom Tahiti bronzer. It smells like coconut.


Yum, I can't wait!  I just received shipping notice!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 21, 2013)

I got my kit today!  Just in time, my car's outside temperature indicator read 87...  Shorts and tank top already!  Used the last of the Goop from my Insider's Choice Box.  

*Just a note: the Sephora in NY (Americana Manhaset) said that they are getting their kits on Wednesday, not June.*

*For folks waiting to get in from the store, I'd suggest calling your location to find out when it comes and then see if they'd put one aside for you!*

I love everything inside it!  The various SPFs will be great for different activities and The Too Faced is a great contouring product.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 21, 2013)

Riddle me this...  How does this even make sense?  There are physical Sephoras, I believe everywhere except Alaska and that is slated for either this year or next.  

It is still due to come out in the brick and mortar Sephoras, what is the logic that is going through someone like this' head?

I'm tracking it just out of curiosity.  There was one from last year's too for $68.

So fascinating, sorry to geek out again, I was just listening to Freakonomics and they were talking about efficient markets...


----------



## amy lyn (May 21, 2013)

> I am so in for one of these! I want to get the free shipping and need $12 to do so and can't think of what else to get. :/


 I added a rollerball to get free shipping plus there was a promo to earn triple points on your entire order if you added a perfume. Not sure if it's still going on.


----------



## wurly (May 22, 2013)

> I added a rollerball to get free shipping plus there was a promo to earn triple points on your entire order if you added a perfume. Not sure if it's still going on.


 That's exactly what I did. It expired 5/19. Mine is supposed to be delivered to orrow but UPS hasn't updated their tracking info since last night, when it just arrived at UPS. Hard to be patient!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's exactly what I did. It expired 5/19. Mine is supposed to be delivered to orrow but UPS hasn't updated their tracking info since last night, when it just arrived at UPS. Hard to be patient!


 Mine was not supposed to arrive until the 23rd but it did, I placed my orders 5/19.  Sometimes their information systems are behind their actual movements.  It just gives you more time for the anticipation and when you get it, it is that much more exciting.

I imagine Sephora got a 'crush' of orders over this weekend due to the combination of the fragrance deal ending and the release of the kit though...


----------



## cari12 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 22, 2013)

I ordered this at 7am on Saturday its coming tomorrow! I had to be up super early (yes, 7am is super early when I have only had classes after 12pm for the last year) for GRADUATION! 

It kind of distracted me while I was supposed to be getting ready, I ened up deciding to just pay shipping, couldn't decide on another $20 item (fragrance is just not my thing)

super excited to be able to use all the samples in my new home in sunny southern california  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pride (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ened up deciding to just pay shipping, couldn't decide on another $20 item (fragrance is just not my thing)


 I probably should have just done that because I ended up missing it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well....as long as it comes back in stock I'll be ok. I'm not in dire need of sunscreen atm.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 22, 2013)

You will all be proud that I spf'd my hands and neck today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (May 22, 2013)

> The Sun Safety Kit is out of stock online already!!!!! That went faaaaast! I wonder if it is still going to be in stores? I am assuming so.


 My Sephora had them on Tuesday. I bought one yesterday and they were already low.


----------



## Reason (May 22, 2013)

I saw on EBAY that people were selling the Summer Allure Beauty Box for 189.00  They get extras to sell and I didnt even get one


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw on EBAY that people were selling the Summer Allure Beauty Box for 189.00  They get extras to sell and I didnt even get one


 I didn't get one either...  

I was just thinking about all these great introductory boxes or kits for folks to try sample and I am all for free market movement...  but something just rubs me the wrong way when an entire grey area market is created from a box or kit release.  This profits a few individuals while others are left twiddling their thumbs and making a fist at their monitor...

Make multiple purchases a practice of increased diminishing returns.  For example, sell the 1st box for $30, 2nd $45, 3rd $60, 4th for $75 etc... or the 2nd for $60, 3rd $90, 4th $120 etc...?

Sephora can still donate anything over $10 to charity!!  That would be pretty cool, so if you buy a 3rd bag and it you paid $90, you'd know $80 of it wen to charity. 

It's still a good value for someone who really, really must have a 2nd, 3rd or even 4th box?  But it will make selling multiples of these on eBay nearly a useless motion.

It would ensure better distribution of the kits or boxes.





 




 




 




 


...okay, I know how unfeasible this is, Sepohra would likely have an uproar of complaints...


----------



## jenniferrose (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw on EBAY that people were selling the Summer Allure Beauty Box for 189.00  They get extras to sell and I didnt even get one


 For some reason, although I totally understand people seeing a business opportunity here, I think it seems worse because of the charity involved. This kit is definitely worth more than $30. And even then, 67% goes to cancer. That is absolutely amazing of sephora to do. But it just oddly seems more wrong to try to take advantage of something like that for your own gain. I mean, sephora and cancer still got the original money, but my suggestion is that 67% of the $189 go toward charity as well.

I'm not sure why it seems more wrong to me. Buying tickets to a charity concert and then price gouging them to another buyer seems very wrong to me. Although buying tickets to a concert in general and jacking up the price seems wrong to me to (although less wrong). The person reselling is not making the item more valuable (like house flipping you are at least putting work into the house before reselling at the higher price).

All about supply and demand.


----------



## Olga Ok (May 22, 2013)

I don't think it should be an issue for people to sell on Ebay. Let them price the kit at $1000. But would buy it if you know that Sephora sells it for $30? Even if it is sold out, I would wait until Sephora restocks it or not buy at all. The value is not there even @ $50. So let them sell because none would buy. We, make up addicts, know that there is going to be something more exciting just around the corner.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think it should be an issue for people to sell on Ebay. Let them price the kit at $1000. But would buy it if you know that Sephora sells it for $30? Even if it is sold out, I would wait until Sephora restocks it or not buy at all. The value is not there even @ $50. So let them sell because none would buy. We, make up addicts, know that there is going to be something more exciting just around the corner.


 This is true!  Otherwise there wouldn't be that Sephora kit from last year still trying to sell itself at ...



... $68 or the Summer Allure Beauty Box at $189.  

So anyone got anything on their radar for up and comings?  If I recall correctly, the Allure's Insider's Choice Box (can't wait for that one) comes out in early July, anything else in June or July ladies?


----------



## unicorn (May 22, 2013)

I went to my Sephora today and asked about it - they said they hadn't gotten any yet. Ughh.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is true!  Otherwise there wouldn't be that Sephora kit from last year still trying to sell itself at ...
> 
> ...


----------



## AMaas (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep makes one!
> 
> http://www.julep.com/shop/daylight-defense-spf-30.html


Avon also has a hand cream with SPF.  Looks like it's on sale right now for $7.99.  http://shop.avon.com/product.aspx?pf_id=47315


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2013)

The downtown PDX Sephora has about a half dozen kits left, in case anyone in the area was on the hunt.


----------



## angiepang1e (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Allure's Insider's Choice Box!  Yeah!  Something else to stalk!!!  Loved that last year!  Thank you, FormosaHoney!


 Is this the CEW box you're referring to? The one they sold last year, via (I think?) Beautybar? I just want to be sure I'll know when to get ready for it! ;]


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this the CEW box you're referring to? The one they sold last year, via (I think?) Beautybar? I just want to be sure I'll know when to get ready for it! ;]


 It's the same one, but another MUT member just updated that a Beauty Insider's Box *will not* be released this year by BeautyBar.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the same one
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> WOO ENABLERS! Another thing to stalk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Edit: Just got updated that a CEW box will not be released this year...


----------



## lightintrees (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (May 23, 2013)

Got an interesting survey related to the Allure Beauty Box this morning.  Lots of questions about the products, but at the end, were questions like:

1.  Would you like to see more frequent boxes?

2.  Would you pay a "premium" for an annual subscription, even if you don't know what all the products are?

3.  How much would you pay for an annual subscription?

They also asked if you set an alarm to remind you when to order.  I thought that was a kind of funny question.

Perhaps the quick sell-out has them thinking about a new strategy.  So if you got the box, you might want to be on the lookout for the survey.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2013)

> They also asked if you set an alarm to remind you when to order.Â  I thought that was a kind of funny question.


 The thing is that I think pretty much everyone who was actually able to get a box did in fact set an alarm. I know I did. They probably asked to get an idea of how anxiously-awaited this was and how many people just lucked out with the timing. (As a side note, I'm amazed at how much I like that GK leave-in stuff. It's not better than Beauty Protector, but it's good enough for me to use it all up.)


----------



## amy005 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amy005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We don't have a Sephora here in the JCP in my town lol I suppose someone who doesn't have one in there town and wasn't able to get it from sephora.com before it sold out may be willing to pay this. I wouldn't and find it outrageously priced.. but ya never know.
> ...


 Hmmm... so there is an efficient market here, a wee bit of price gouging, well to each his/her own...  

I hope that a Sephora comes to your town quickly.  Even though there are a handful of Sephoras around here (NY area) any good deals seem to go super fast in the physical stores and their offerings tend to be behind online ones, so online is still the best place to shop!  



.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 23, 2013)

My Sephora sun set arrived this afternoon, and since I'm off today I and my three barking dogs met the UPS guy at the door.  I now have zero excuse to not be adequately protected!  I'm a reluctant user of sunscreen as they tend to make my oily skin even oilier, but hopefully I'll find some good options out of all of these.  I know I already like the Origins A Perfect World, as I got a deluxe sample of that from beauty.com a while back.  I'm also a fan of the St. Tropez Instant Body Glow, which I just started using recently.


----------



## Mary322 (May 23, 2013)

I received my kit today as well, here is how it looked in the bag:









I am excited to try everything, it may take me all summer!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got an interesting survey related to the Allure Beauty Box this morning.  Lots of questions about the products, but at the end, were questions like:
> 
> ...


 These are interesting questions, it seems like they are trying to decide if it should be a subscription (don't they work with beautybar already?)

I think if they did $30/month boxes with at least a $150 value (like the Holiday box was I think) I would cancel Julep and my second ipsy to fund this one. 

I think $50/month is steep, and I would need to see more cosmetics and fewer hair products if it were every month. 

BUT I would be first in line to get an annual subscription if every box was as amazing they are now. For dollar value the allure boxes are seriously the best deal in the beauty box world!

ahahahha at the alarm clock question. at this point you can't really get one without an alarm set.


----------



## pride (May 24, 2013)

The sun safety kit is back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just ordered one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's a good idea. I got 1 sunburn in that area, and after it healed I noticed a difference in skin texture. Amazing that just one little sunburn can do so much damage.


 Yes!  I got a bad burn years ago and not only is the texture there different but the actual color of my skin there has changed, too...it's a bit redder now, never goes back to being as snow white as it once was.


----------



## rubyjuls (May 24, 2013)

> The sun safety kit is back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just ordered one.


 Missed it again. That went fast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (May 24, 2013)

> Missed it again. That went fast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 out again already? Phew, already had one and was seriously considering another!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (May 24, 2013)

It's showing up as available, as I was able to add to my basket (just as a test, not looking to buy another one).


----------



## jennm149 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> These are interesting questions, it seems like they are trying to decide if it should be a subscription (don't they work with beautybar already?)
> ...


 $30 a month for $150 worth of products would be a good deal ... but I think it might get overwhelming pretty quickly.  I sent about 1/2 of the stuff from the summer box to my nieces, but I still haven't used a few of the items we kept.  Don't know what I'd do if I was getting even half that much stuff every month.

Optimally, I think 4 to 6 boxes a year for $40 - 50 each would work well, but I'd really like to see an annual subscription option.  I was lucky that I happened not to have a work commitment when they went on sale, and a lot of my meetings with customers are set so far ahead that I can't even use a vacation day to make sure I'm home when the next one goes on sale!


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> $30 a month for $150 worth of products would be a good deal ... but I think it might get overwhelming pretty quickly.  I sent about 1/2 of the stuff from the summer box to my nieces, but I still haven't used a few of the items we kept.  Don't know what I'd do if I was getting even half that much stuff every month.
> ...


 I think at this point they are at 3 boxes a year. Summer, Fall and Holiday

honestly I am totally content with them maybe adding a "Spring", to have 4 total and calling it good. 

$29.99 for $150 value (Like the 2012 Holiday box which had a $160 value) every three months would be just enough.

(And I would love if they had maybe a "theme" for each box, either really tailored to the season, (tanning and sunscreen and waterproof stuff in summer, moisturizing, glitter in winter. OR Hair box, Skin box, Makeup box, Face box. 

they seem to be able to get awesome deals on everything so I imagine only great things to come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 24, 2013)

Any idea when the next allure beauty box is supposed to come out? It'd be the winter box I assume so September/October?


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any idea when the next allure beauty box is supposed to come out? It'd be the winter box I assume so September/October?


 Last year was 7/24 according to the email they sent me after purchasing.


----------



## pghmom1292 (May 25, 2013)

> Last year was 7/24 according to the email they sent me after purchasing.


 thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (May 25, 2013)

> WOO ENABLERS! Another thing to stalk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)Â


 I was thinking the same thing. I did buy an Allure box and was happy and told myself there was no reason I also needed a sun safety kit. I purposly didn't order one online and was glad when they sold out. I had a moment of near weakness midweek and called a mall close to my office and was told they would pull one from the back for me if I wanted but there were only a few left. I decided again to pass. Tonight I am sorry to say the enablers broke me down and I bought 2, one for me and a welcome back gift for the summer nanny. (Its really her fault, I wouldn't have bought myself one I only went to buy one for her since I thought she would like it.) O


----------



## AshJs3 (May 25, 2013)

I'm already sold on the L'Occitane hand creme! Used it today and I love it!


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The sun safety kit is back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just ordered one.





> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> out again already? Phew, already had one and was seriously considering another!





> Originally Posted by *rubyjuls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Missed it again. That went fast.


 
a friend found it at Sephora today so if you have a store that is local, it might be worth a look.


----------



## Mary322 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. I did buy an Allure box and was happy and told myself there was no reason I also needed a sun safety kit. I purposly didn't order one online and was glad when they sold out. I had a moment of near weakness midweek and called a mall close to my office and was told they would pull one from the back for me if I wanted but there were only a few left. I decided again to pass.
> 
> ...


That is so funny, you tried not to get one and ended up getting 2 of them!  Well, you will enjoy it and so will she, it has some great products in it!


----------



## IffB (May 25, 2013)

Walked into Sephora today in Atlanta and they had plenty Sun Safety Kits!


----------



## manduh (May 30, 2013)

Sephora kit is in-stock online again!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *manduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sephora kit is in-stock online again!


 Woohooo! Thank you! Managed to get one. So excited.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 30, 2013)

I love the Sephora sun safety kit this year.  



 There's only 2 things in the whole kit that I don't want to try. I need to start a trading list I guess.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *manduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora kit is in-stock online again!
Message reinforcement, with image 



....
 




​  ​


----------



## gemstone (May 30, 2013)

> I love the Sephora sun safety kit this year.Â Â  :sunshine: Â There's only 2 things in the whole kit that I don't want to try.Â I needÂ to start a trading list I guess.


 Me too! (The two tinted moisturizers- I already know they are the wrong colors for me)


----------



## wadedl (May 30, 2013)

I wanted one but I can't justify because I have so much sunscreen now, I just bought the Coola from Birchbox and I got an Abyssine Cream with SPF and a Kiehls sunblock from the Loreal testing panel. Between that and any samples I have that will last me a while.


----------



## rubyjuls (May 30, 2013)

Finally got one from the Sephora site!  So excited.  I'm especially happy since I loved the Tarte 500 points perk they have right now and I had two gift cards.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Okay ladies, it's been a long time since we dished about the sun safetykit. But my absolute favorite item was the lancome jar. A full jar retail is not cheap it's around $45, but right now they are having their bonus bag. And the best part its a you build bag.




I resisted all summer buying the jar but when I saw the extras i caved, and the woman was helpful when I was selecting my bonuses. What was everyones favorite sun safety item now that you've probably tried most by now?


----------



## OiiO (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Okay ladies, it's been a long time since we dished about the sun safetykit. But my absolute favorite item was the lancome jar. A full jar retail is not cheap it's around $45, but right now they are having their bonus bag. And the best part its a you build bag.
> 
> 
> ...


 I loved the Lancome cream the most too, with my second favorite being the Josie Maran pump.

Thanks for sharing this deal!


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is a general Allure Beauty Box Swap thread for any seasons' box for extra and ISO items. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139248/allure-beauty-box-swaps


----------

